# Dub Recording Updates/Ask Kiba (voice actor Kyle Hebert) REVISED!



## nah-nah (Nov 12, 2005)

WICKED.  I like his range of voice.  You are SO fast in finding this stuff.  

I don't know what kind of voice he'll use for Kiba.  I think he'll do a great job though. ^^


----------



## mgrace (Nov 12, 2005)

Yeah he is impressive thats for sure....


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 12, 2005)

great job anyway~  ^^ i didn't check the NF frontpage.  I should do so more often.  XD  Good call in posting here.  I was wondering who did Kiba's "heh heh" in episode 3.


----------



## IveGotCandy (Nov 12, 2005)

BWAHAHAHA! Another voice demo! I might actually go through with that flash!
heh, keep up the good work Prodigy! (I need more voice demos, particularly from commercials if I want to do anything special  )


----------



## Procyon (Nov 12, 2005)

Excellent! Thanks for sharing!! I think he'll do a great job, especially since he was casted for DBZ and YYH.


----------



## Sanji inactive (Nov 12, 2005)

Odd choice since he has such a layed back voice.  Wonder how he's going to sound as Kiba.


----------



## Daniee (Nov 12, 2005)

He was JUST casted as Kiba?  
That's kinda weird...and here I though they had already dubbed the first 52 eps.  But being a FUNimation VA, maybe this means some more talented VAs from that studio like Vic Micnogna will be in the dub as well  

I guess he'll do okay, though his voice seems a tad too deep for Kiba and I would've preferred Wally Wingert for Kiba


----------



## Prodigy-child (Nov 12, 2005)

Daniee78 said:
			
		

> He was JUST casted as Kiba?
> That's kinda weird...and here I though they had already dubbed the first 52 eps.  But being a FUNimation VA, maybe this means some more talented VAs from that studio like Vic Micnogna will be in the dub as well
> 
> I guess he'll do okay, though his voice seems a tad too deep for Kiba and I would've preferred Wally Wingert for Kiba



They LICENSED the first 52.  Last time I  heard they're only on Episode 16 or 17.  And from an interview, i takes about a week to dub just one episode.


----------



## TheVileOne (Nov 12, 2005)

This is great news.

Herbert is a great and cool guy, I'm really happy he landed this gig.  Recently he's moved out to LA to focus on becoming an LA voice actor, so he's kind of phasing out as a Funimation VA.  This is huge for him, so mazel tov Kyle!


----------



## Sniper (Nov 12, 2005)

=) cool. He sounds great as a voice actor.


----------



## Kibavox (Nov 13, 2005)

Hey guys!  Wanted to drop in and say "hi" and thanks for all the compliments.  I moved to LA in mid-September to expand my voiceover career and hopefully break into cartoons.  Of course, I plan to continue with anime.  Getting onto "Naruto" was a goal of mine, and I feel very fortunate to have been given the opportunity to try out.  I know how dedicated and wide the fanbase is for this series, and I hope to do the character justice.  

I invite everyone to keep track of all of my projects over at my official  .  I also do a podcast dedicated to news on pop/geek culture, which is linked there.  Thanks again for the kind words and support.  See ya online, and hopefully on the con circuit soon!

All my best!
Kyle Hebert
Voice of Narrator/Teen Gohan on DBZ, and soon........Kiba! :


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Nov 13, 2005)

Zomg, holy crap, dag yo it's dub Kiba himself!  (faints)

But really, a big hello to you, Mr. Herbert.  Welcome to the vast, awesome world that is Naruto.  I'm not familiar with your DBZ works, but you do well as Falman in FMA, and I'm sure you'll be a great Kiba (Kiba's one of my fave characters, btw).  Good luck with the rest of your career, too!

Zomg, holy crap, dag yo, it's dub Kiba!


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 13, 2005)

AACK  

*calms down*

I'm looking forward to your performance as Kiba!!  Thanks for the link to your site!!  <3

*spazzes out again*  DUB KIBA!


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Nov 13, 2005)

I know, really.  It's like...whoa.  O.O!

Zomg, holy crap, dag yo it's dub Kiba!!!  (faints, again)


----------



## Sakura (Nov 13, 2005)

cool voice. but is it true he just got casted as kiba becuz isnt that a little too late. but still, i like the way range of voice and i think that hez a very good 'kiba'


----------



## Kibavox (Nov 13, 2005)

There are inaccurate credit listings online for some of the roles regarding the dub of "Naruto".  There are people listed for characters that have JUST been auditioned/casted.  

I tried out for 5 different characters, and managed to see listings of dub voice actors for most of them on Anime News Network......and that can't be possible!  If they're supposedly already cast, why are they auditioning the roles again, ya know?    

IMDB.com is notorious for publishing false info, as anyone can submit credit listings.  And once they are posted, its very difficult to have them disputed and removed.


----------



## Prodigy-child (Nov 13, 2005)

Yeah with Matt Damon and Tony Danza being put on as the character Orochimaru, which is pretty obvious its a fake.  Then there was the rumor list being post with JYB, Mark Hildreth, etc etc

I was wondering, what were the other characters that you tried out for?


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 13, 2005)

What are the voices you auditioned for, and what characters have just been auditioned or casted?  We aren't sure what to believe anymore, since ever since the beginning, we've been hearing outrageous rumors such as Christopher Walken and other such actors working on the dub.


----------



## Kibavox (Nov 13, 2005)

I read for Orochimaru, Guy Sensei (dub spelling, folks, don't kill me), Shino, Kabuto, and Kiba.


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 13, 2005)

ACK  you tried out for Kabuto???  You would have made an awesome Kabuto too.  

Guy sensei?  Ouch.  Why'd they spell it like that?  >.< 

Ah well.  At least it's not like... "mr. smith." 

XDDD


----------



## Prodigy-child (Nov 13, 2005)

Actually, from what I've heard from a few people, the official Japanese data book has it 'Guy' though put into roman letters.  His name is suppose to be Guy Might.  You know with pronouciations are different in Japanese when incorporating foreign words.  So it would be Gai Maito in Japanese.  But since I'm not so sure, don't take it from me.

Anyway, interesting characters to audition for.  I agree with nah, u would have made a pretty good Kabuto as well.


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 13, 2005)

Ah, you're right, Prodigy.  I didn't think about it like that.  Duh, I should have known. XD  I'm pretty anxious to hear about who the other VA's are, with all the info that's being released about the cast for next season.


----------



## Prodigy-child (Nov 13, 2005)

I heard there was also a situation with a character from Berserk was it.  The fan's said this was the correct spelling and pronouciation of the name and got angry at the dub for 'messing' up the name.  And the creators cleared it up that the dub was correct about the name of the certain character.

I guess you could says this could be one reason why Japanese language can be confusing ^^

My example could also be for Lyra from FMA.  l and r letters are basically the same thing in Japanese.  Well, to be more precise, its a mix of both.  Since Japanese go by syllables, her name could be Ryra, Lila, or Lyra as state above.

Another name from that could be Riza from FMA.  It actually should be Liza.  In the manga later, Roy actually calls her by her full name 'Elizabeth'.  Liza would be the more obvious nickname from that.


----------



## rageinfectedmonkey (Nov 13, 2005)

Prodigy-child said:
			
		

> I heard there was also a situation with a character from Berserk was it.  The fan's said this was the correct spelling and pronouciation of the name and got angry at the dub for 'messing' up the name.  And the creators cleared it up that the dub was correct about the name of the certain character.


Ahh, you mean Guts/Gattsu? I must say, the fan-name sounded much better, but whatever. Creators are creators, I suppose.
Guts is an awfully cheesy name. >_<


----------



## Prodigy-child (Nov 13, 2005)

rageinfectedmonkey said:
			
		

> Ahh, you mean Guts/Gattsu? I must say, the fan-name sounded much better, but whatever. Creators are creators, I suppose.
> Guts is an awfully cheesy name. >_<



Yeah, that's the name.  And I think that someone would think 'Gut's is a cheesy name is because that someone knows English, ya know what I mean?


----------



## IveGotCandy (Nov 13, 2005)

First off, OH MY GOD! It's actually the Heb-man himself in all of his adult-Gohan, kick-ass glory! I'm not worthy! *bows*

But really, I'm thinking of working on a flash movie that has voice demos from actors on the Naruto show (mainly from the work they've done on commercials) being spoken by their Naruto character; Ex: Kiba acting out your commercial demo. So I was just wondering if this is alright with you Hebert-sama  

...oh my gosh, I just can't get over the fact that it's really you! A celebrity posting on the Naruto forums! *bows vigorously*

(by the way, do you know if they've casted Rock Lee yet?  )


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 13, 2005)

XDDD  IGC said the exact same things i've been feeling.  I've been spazzing out the whole time.    (IGC:  If you do it, you MUST post links.  I'm hooked to your flash movies.)

I really want to know who's cast for Gaara.  Or are they auditioning still?


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Nov 13, 2005)

Kibavox said:
			
		

> I read for Orochimaru, Guy Sensei (dub spelling, folks, don't kill me), Shino, Kabuto, and Kiba.


(quivers)  Y-you tried out for Ka-Kabuto...?

(faints, for the third time)


----------



## Danielle inactive (Nov 13, 2005)

Kibavox said:
			
		

> Hey guys!  Wanted to drop in and say "hi" and thanks for all the compliments.  I moved to LA in mid-September to expand my voiceover career and hopefully break into cartoons.  Of course, I plan to continue with anime.  Getting onto "Naruto" was a goal of mine, and I feel very fortunate to have been given the opportunity to try out.  I know how dedicated and wide the fanbase is for this series, and I hope to do the character justice.
> 
> I invite everyone to keep track of all of my projects over at my official  .  I also do a podcast dedicated to news on pop/geek culture, which is linked there.  Thanks again for the kind words and support.  See ya online, and hopefully on the con circuit soon!
> 
> ...



I'm sure you'll be a wondeful Kiba! I liked dub Teen Gohan. You're a great voice actor.  

Welcome to the forums.  

Good Luck.


----------



## Kibavox (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks for the warm welcome, guys!  Just to clarify.....last name is "Hebert"....not "Herbert".  Its pronounced "Ay Bear".


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 13, 2005)

Ay Bear?  Apologies for spelling your name wrong.  

*wonders if it's okay if i greet you as "AyBear-sama" from now on*

Where is your last name from?  It sounds French to me if i say it like how you described.


----------



## Kibavox (Nov 13, 2005)

"Hebert" is a Cajun-French name.  My family was originally from Louisiana.  Lived in Dallas, Texas all my life.....til I moved to Los Angeles this fall.  

If you want to add me to your AIM, my screen name is:  kibavox
I'm usually on everynight.  Look forward to chatting!


----------



## Jem (Nov 13, 2005)

Whomg, a Naruto dub VA is a member of our forums... this is so exciting!!  I'm a little star struck, I must say.  Well, anyway, welcome to the forums!  Hope you like it here, and I can't wait to hear you as Kiba!


----------



## Greed00 (Nov 13, 2005)

On an off note, I'm always surprised to see what the real voice actor actually looks like after hearing them on animes and such. Most of them look completely different from what they sound like... If that even makes sense...  

Edit: I'm curious, how do you bacome a VA? Do you just get lucky when someone hears you talking and they hire you? Or is there a special place where alot of VAs just hang out and you join their "club"...?


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Nov 13, 2005)

i HATE his Dbz voices, but his other ones seem pretty good

we will see if he does a good job, hopefully the horrible translation directors at funimation havn't ruined his acting ability


----------



## BushidoPunk (Nov 13, 2005)

Kiba is gonna be freakin' awesome, I love Kylie Herbert as Vato Falman in FMA


----------



## Allykat (Nov 13, 2005)

OMG.  Mr. Hebert, it is so cool of you to take the time out of your day to come to this board and grace us with your presence!  Welcome to the forums and congratulations on landing the role of Kiba in the Naruto dub!  When do you start recording for him, or have you started already?


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 13, 2005)

Well, after talking to him last night, he said that he hasn't started recording; he JUST found out he got the role on friday, and next week he does his lines for Kiba:  9 lines in 2 episodes, I believe.

He's so cool.  I really can't wait to hear Kiba.


----------



## BushidoPunk (Nov 13, 2005)

Kibavox said:
			
		

> Hey guys!  Wanted to drop in and say "hi" and thanks for all the compliments.  I moved to LA in mid-September to expand my voiceover career and hopefully break into cartoons.  Of course, I plan to continue with anime.  Getting onto "Naruto" was a goal of mine, and I feel very fortunate to have been given the opportunity to try out.  I know how dedicated and wide the fanbase is for this series, and I hope to do the character justice.
> 
> I invite everyone to keep track of all of my projects over at my official  .  I also do a podcast dedicated to news on pop/geek culture, which is linked there.  Thanks again for the kind words and support.  See ya online, and hopefully on the con circuit soon!
> 
> ...


Whoa, I didn't know you were posting here until I started reading the other posts in this thread.

Definitely want to say you are doing a great job voice acting in Fullmetal Alchemist along with the rest of the cast and I believe you'll do a great job in Naruto as well.  Keep up the good work, Kyle!


----------



## Splyte (Nov 13, 2005)

Holy crap, you're here!? I love your gohan(my favourite DBZ character) and especially your great saiyaman  I'm sure you will do an awsome job as kiba(my favourite naruto character). Keep up the great work!


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Nov 13, 2005)

I love how friendly Mr. Hebert is being with us.  Not only is he on these forums replying to our messages, he's giving us his screenname.  Wow.  He's awesome.  Now I _really_ can't wait for his Kiba-kun!

It would've been funny to hear him as Orochimaru, though.  That it would.  ^.^;;


----------



## Seany (Nov 13, 2005)

great news! im so glad there getting all these fine actors/actresses.


----------



## Kibavox (Nov 13, 2005)

Glad that everyone seems excited to hear this character.  For those who are critical of voicework in any anime, I thought it might be helpful to explain the process......

The director and actor work together to create the voice, and ultimately the director decides on the final sound and take to use on the episode.  I wanted to  do a completely different Narrator sound.....but was told to emulate the previous ones.  When I tried out for Gohan, they liked the scratchy, gruff quality that was there from Stephanie Nadolny's young Gohan......so it was used for consistency.  The actor is there to perform, but the director or producer calls the shots.

Of course, anyone is free to like or dislike how a character sounds.  If I could go back, I'd love to re-record all my early Gohan stuff.  I CRINGE when I hear that.


----------



## Splyte (Nov 13, 2005)

I was wondering if in anime you and the director take into account how the japanese voice sounded and base it partially off of that or how the director thinks the voice should sound based on personality or looks of the character?


----------



## Peliqua (Nov 13, 2005)

I think he'll do well. He has a cool range. As long as he can sound grumbly and doglike, it'll be fine.

Edit:

Woah, wtf, he's here?
Duuuuude, do well with Kiba! We're rooting for you! Can't wait for your 'Gatsuuga'!


----------



## Kibavox (Nov 13, 2005)

The characters' voices are the director's call as to whether there will be a Japanese sound-alike or just a U.S. take on things.   In my experience, the actors go in and see the script and footage for the first time, and its up to the director to convey the plot points.  Once in a while at Funimation on some shows, the director would show me the Japanese clip to demonstrate the  context of the script for reference.  My work on Karasu on "Yu Yu Hakusho" was derived from the Japanese version.  Justin Cook directed me on that, and we watched the original clips, then recorded.


----------



## Megaharrison (Nov 13, 2005)

Ack, the voice actor himself....Unexpected...I saw you at a mall once a long time ago.


Anyway It seems to be a good choice, time will tell how the role is carried out.


----------



## Kibavox (Nov 13, 2005)

I just hope the fans understand that I'll be doing what's asked of me from the director.  I hope everyone likes it.  It'll be a while before we find out though.


----------



## Splyte (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks for answering my question and i'm sure you will sound great. I mean thats why they chose you


----------



## nimbus (Nov 13, 2005)

WOW, thx for joining us man. It's awesome to actually, well kinda, speak to you^^!!! Grats on Kiba!! WE LOVE U!!!!


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Nov 13, 2005)

Still can't believe you're here 

You're an awesome guy in FMA and DBZ.  I didn't know you played in Case Closed (One of my favorite dubs) 

Good job on getting Kiba


----------



## TheChoji (Nov 13, 2005)

As long as he sounds gangster like Kiba is I'm okay with it.


----------



## Kibavox (Nov 13, 2005)

Gangster, eh?  Well, the character description I got was saying he was cocky.  Guess we'll see what the scripts hold.  Hehe.


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 13, 2005)

XD  Maybe not "gangster."  He just acts cocky, arrogant, tough, etc.  But he's got a soft spot for his puppy Akamaru.

I'm sure you'll do just fine. ^_^


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Nov 13, 2005)

Glad to see a real va here. Kiba's one of my favorite characters, hope you do a great job with him.


----------



## Prodigy-child (Nov 13, 2005)

There was actually someone doing a Super Saiyan!Kiba fanart at the Naruto livejournal after she heard you got the role, Mr. Hebert!  And from what she says, she's going to do a Saiyaman!Kiba as well.


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 13, 2005)

XD  Prodigy, provide links to those if you can.  I really want to see.  My curiosity has gotten the better of me.

XDD SUPER SAIYAN KIBA~ PRICELESS!


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Nov 13, 2005)

Oh gawsh, I want to see that fanart too, even though I don't really like DBZ.  Same VA character crossover art is always fun.  Especially if it's Kiba-kun going super saiyan.  XD


----------



## Prodigy-child (Nov 14, 2005)

Here's the Super Saiyan!Kiba fanart I found


----------



## Splyte (Nov 14, 2005)

TheChoji said:
			
		

> As long as he sounds gangster like Kiba is I'm okay with it.


ugh. Hopefully not.

Prodogy, who drew that? Are they on NF? It's great though.


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 14, 2005)

XDDDD  Prodigy... I love that piece.  The grin on his face is priceless.


----------



## Greed00 (Nov 14, 2005)

Those _are_ pretty good...


----------



## Okeaninai (Nov 14, 2005)

Kibavox said:
			
		

> Glad that everyone seems excited to hear this character.  For those who are critical of voicework in any anime, I thought it might be helpful to explain the process......
> 
> The director and actor work together to create the voice, and ultimately the director decides on the final sound and take to use on the episode.  I wanted to  do a completely different Narrator sound.....but was told to emulate the previous ones.  When I tried out for Gohan, they liked the scratchy, gruff quality that was there from Stephanie Nadolny's young Gohan......so it was used for consistency.  The actor is there to perform, but the director or producer calls the shots.
> 
> Of course, anyone is free to like or dislike how a character sounds.  If I could go back, I'd love to re-record all my early Gohan stuff.  I CRINGE when I hear that.



Hey thanks for sharing that - that's pretty intresting stuff. Now i'm curious to know what the narrator would had sounded like if you could had gone with what you had wanted. What early Gohan stuff would you want to change?

That's really cool of you to join the boards and give out your Sn like you did. It's too bad that the episodes that feature Kiba are still rather far away. I only know the dbz voices but i have no worries. congrats on getting the part!

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Nov 14, 2005)

Lol, man, that Super saiyan Kiba fanart is priceless.  XD


----------



## Okeaninai (Nov 14, 2005)

to the art drawing - amusing stuff i must say


----------



## kakashi1234 (Nov 14, 2005)

Those are pretty good compared to the ones ive made lol.Those blow mine out of the water.


----------



## Kibavox (Nov 19, 2005)

I've only seen the first 7 episodes, dubbed.  I have the first few manga compilations from Viz, but haven't read them all yet.......So, yeah, I'm new to the show for sure.  As a voice actor, I juggle real world responsbilities with getting all over town for various auditions for various types of projects (not just anime)....so time is a precious commodity.  Unfortunately, I'm unable to devote as much time to viewing the shows/read the manga as I'd like.  

The scriptwriters/translaters, producers, and directors, all work in conjunction to understand the intent of the show.  Typically, the actors don't get to read the scripts or see the shows ahead of time.  They come into a session seeing the footage and lines for the first time.  Now, granted since so much is available already online, and currently on TV, I'm watching the show out of interest, and out of research.  Even if I weren't cast, I'd like to see what the fuss is about, given its popularity.  I really enjoy what I've seen and can't wait to see more!


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Nov 19, 2005)

I hope you do a great job as Kiba since he's my favorite character. 
P.S. Hope we can chat sometime


----------



## Reznor (Nov 19, 2005)

> Yeah with Matt Damon and Tony Danza being put on as the character Orochimaru, which is pretty obvious its a fake. Then there was the rumor list being post with JYB, Mark Hildreth, etc etc


 The Tony Danza prank was awesome 



> I've only seen the first 7 episodes, dubbed. I have the first few manga compilations from Viz, but haven't read them all yet.......So, yeah, I'm new to the show for sure. As a voice actor, I juggle real world responsbilities with getting all over town for various auditions for various types of projects (not just anime)....so time is a precious commodity. Unfortunately, I'm unable to devote as much time to viewing the shows/read the manga as I'd like.
> 
> The scriptwriters/translaters, producers, and directors, all work in conjunction to understand the intent of the show. Typically, the actors don't get to read the scripts or see the shows ahead of time. They come into a session seeing the footage and lines for the first time. Now, granted since so much is available already online, and currently on TV, I'm watching the show out of interest, and out of research. Even if I weren't cast, I'd like to see what the fuss is about, given its popularity. I really enjoy what I've seen and can't wait to see more!


 Do they provide you with the chapters and sub episodes?

If you wanted to see the sub, I'd recommend O-No! Subs for episodes 1-48.

What kind of voice are you doing for Kiba?


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 19, 2005)

I know, its a brithish voice kind off thing, right? I heard it, it doesnt suit Kiba tho. 
Also I said that "Matt Damon was gonna be Orochimaru" ^^


----------



## kunshu (Nov 19, 2005)

Hakuna Matata said:
			
		

> I know, its a brithish voice kind off thing, right? I heard it, it doesnt suit Kiba tho.
> Also I said that "Matt Damon was gonna be Orochimaru" ^^




where did you got that ?


mr.hebert said that it would be kinda high pitced(i don't remember which post)


----------



## GSurge (Nov 19, 2005)

Kibavox said:
			
		

> I've only seen the first 7 episodes, dubbed.  I have the first few manga compilations from Viz, but haven't read them all yet.......So, yeah, I'm new to the show for sure.  As a voice actor, I juggle real world responsbilities with getting all over town for various auditions for various types of projects (not just anime)....so time is a precious commodity.  Unfortunately, I'm unable to devote as much time to viewing the shows/read the manga as I'd like.
> 
> The scriptwriters/translaters, producers, and directors, all work in conjunction to understand the intent of the show.  Typically, the actors don't get to read the scripts or see the shows ahead of time.  They come into a session seeing the footage and lines for the first time.  Now, granted since so much is available already online, and currently on TV, I'm watching the show out of interest, and out of research.  Even if I weren't cast, I'd like to see what the fuss is about, given its popularity.  I really enjoy what I've seen and can't wait to see more!


I think it's pretty interesting that a professional ended up on this forum. How did you make your way here? Google?

Although you certainly don't need advice from some teenager who has no experience in voice acting and isn't interested in it, there has always been one thing that bothers me about English dubs. 

[Incoming poor analogy.] It really tends to feel as if the characters are just speaking out into blank space. In the anime's original form you can feel as if the characters are speaking to each other, and convey emotion aimed at one another, as if they are right there next to each other in the same room. In the dub it seems as if the voices are coming from seperate rooms and they don't interact with each other. Here's another way I'll try to describe it, if you compared a recorded conversation between two people talking to each other and a conversation that was cut and pasted together from two people not talking to each other but the words were pasted in so that it made sense, and they COULD HAVE been talking to each other... that's how the English dub feels to me. It feels more forced and chopped up, while in Japanese it has more of a cohesive flow to it. I don't know if this has to do with the voice actors, the way the dub is put together (process-wise) or if it's just my imagination.


----------



## genjo sanzo (Nov 19, 2005)

Hakuna Matata said:
			
		

> I know, its a brithish voice kind off thing, right? I heard it, it doesnt suit Kiba tho.


Where the hell did you hear that? 
Didn't he say something about it being similar to Ed from FMA?


----------



## Scared Link (Nov 19, 2005)

I heard it on his animation voice thingy. It was on his website.


----------



## Dr. Obvious (Nov 19, 2005)

Someone should talk Michael Jackson into doing Orochimaru xD, he'd fit the part well .

Yeah, you pretty much owned Gohan's part, so I'm actually glad that you got chosed for a part in the Naruto dub (a good part for that matter).


----------



## Okeaninai (Nov 19, 2005)

GSurge said:
			
		

> [Incoming poor analogy.] It really tends to feel as if the characters are just speaking out into blank space. In the anime's original form you can feel as if the characters are speaking to each other, and convey emotion aimed at one another, as if they are right there next to each other in the same room. In the dub it seems as if the voices are coming from seperate rooms and they don't interact with each other...... that's how the English dub feels to me. It feels more forced and chopped up, while in Japanese it has more of a cohesive flow to it. I don't know if this has to do with the voice actors, the way the dub is put together (process-wise) or if it's just my imagination.



intresting point of view. i don't agree, but intresting. 

just to venture a guess, from what I have seen, the japanese also do recording seperate from one another. 

i'd imagine voice recording is done seperatly so that unnessassary/unwanted/accidential sounds arn't picked up my the mics. too many people in one room could provide extra random noises that you might not want. of course sound editing then comes into play but...


----------



## GSurge (Nov 19, 2005)

Okeaninai said:
			
		

> intresting point of view. i don't agree, but intresting.
> 
> just to venture a guess, from what I have seen, the japanese also do recording seperate from one another.
> 
> i'd imagine voice recording is done seperatly so that unnessassary/unwanted/accidential sounds arn't picked up my the mics. too many people in one room could provide extra random noises that you might not want. of course sound editing then comes into play but...


I've noticed the same thing in Japanese too so I think it might just depend on the voice actor. My favorite example is in Bleach where Yoroichi (in human form) is talking to Ichigo in episode 41. It feels very odd, like she's just reading off a script while talking to him.

Have you ever done things like school plays? When people talk to each other while reading off a script it's very different than when they remember their lines and say it from memory while having already considered what kind of emotion to put into the line. That's what the difference in professional voice acting feels like, to me.


----------



## Okeaninai (Nov 19, 2005)

GSurge said:
			
		

> I've noticed the same thing in Japanese too so I think it might just depend on the voice actor. My favorite example is in Bleach where Yoroichi (in human form) is talking to Ichigo in episode 41. It feels very odd, like she's just reading off a script while talking to him.
> 
> Have you ever done things like school plays? When people talk to each other while reading off a script it's very different than when they remember their lines and say it out loud. That's what the difference in professional voice acting feels like, to me.



yes indeed there is a difference. i guess then it does depend on the voice actor.  I suspect that the way things are edited as a small part in it also.

i dont' agree that is a general "probelem" in dubbing though. yea you get it here and there if you pay attention to it, but at the sametime the fact that its comming from another country, and they wanna make sure that somethign is comming out of the mouth when its moving, you have to make some leeway somwhere.


----------



## tunaman (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks Hebert for taking the time and answer some of the questions on this forum.  Its seems a great way to make a fans.( For example, I am a now fan of Kyle Hebert).  While hope you have fun while doing the voice of Kiba and Good Luck.


----------



## orangemilk (Nov 19, 2005)

Kibavox said:
			
		

> The characters' voices are the director's call as to whether there will be a Japanese sound-alike or just a U.S. take on things.   In my experience, the actors go in and see the script and footage for the first time, and its up to the director to convey the plot points.  Once in a while at Funimation on some shows, the director would show me the Japanese clip to demonstrate the  context of the script for reference.  My work on Karasu on "Yu Yu Hakusho" was derived from the Japanese version.  Justin Cook directed me on that, and we watched the original clips, then recorded.


Wow, that's like incredible. Gohan and Karasu don't sound anything alike. 
Good luck on Kiba; he's definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## Prodigy-child (Nov 26, 2005)

It seems that girl who did the super saiyajin kiba fanart finished her Great Saiyaman Kiba!  ^_^ Click to see!

Akamaru looks so cute in his cape! <3


----------



## Okeaninai (Nov 26, 2005)

:rofl  

thats great shit! love Akamaru in that pic


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 26, 2005)

XD  I wonder if Kyle has seen these pictures.  They're awesome.


----------



## TheVileOne (Nov 27, 2005)

Just so you guys can know more about Kyle's greatness, check him out as Vato Falman on Fullmetal Alchemist.


----------



## Okeaninai (Nov 27, 2005)

great signature nah-nah! 

what is Full Metal about and what time/days does it come on?


----------



## TheVileOne (Nov 27, 2005)

Fullmetal Alchemist is about two brothers whose mother dies.  They try to resurrect her using alchemy but it goes horribly wrong.  The older brother, Edward, loses his arm and leg.  The young brother, Alphonse, loses his entire body, and Edward binds his little brothers soul into a suit of armor.  They go on a long journey to hopefully restore their bodies.

It comes on at 10 PM Central time on Cartoon Network's Adult Swim block on Saturday nights.  Reruns are shown Monday-Thursday.


----------



## Okeaninai (Nov 27, 2005)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> Fullmetal Alchemist is about two brothers whose mother dies.  They try to resurrect her using alchemy but it goes horribly wrong.  The older brother, Edward, loses his arm and leg.  The young brother, Alphonse, loses his entire body, and Edward binds his little brothers soul into a suit of armor.  They go on a long journey to hopefully restore their bodies.
> 
> It comes on at 10 PM Central time on Cartoon Network's Adult Swim block on Saturday nights.  Reruns are shown Monday-Thursday.




Ahh, Thanks for the rundown! i'll give it a tryout. What kind of character is this Vato dude?


----------



## kakashi1234 (Nov 27, 2005)

Prodigy-child said:
			
		

> It seems that girl who did the super saiyajin kiba fanart finished her Great Saiyaman Kiba!  ^_^ Click to see!
> 
> Akamaru looks so cute in his cape! <3



Thats a funny and cool picture of Kiba as great saiyaman.


----------



## Hana (Nov 27, 2005)

well yea i like him better than other voices for sure...cough..Sakura...cough


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Nov 28, 2005)

Ha ha, the Kiba DBZ crossover art kills me!  In the good way, of course.  XD


----------



## kakashi1234 (Nov 28, 2005)

To bad I cant do any good drawing like that otherwise I would.But i can never draw a great circle or drawing like the Kiba and DBZ mix.


----------



## mistergin (Dec 1, 2005)

Good match IMO, can't wait for these to start rolling out


----------



## Kibavox (Dec 8, 2005)

*Podcast from Kiba's VA*

Hey gang, 
This is Kyle Hebert, the VA for Kiba in the "Naruto" dub.  Wanted to spread the word about a weekly podcast I host with my webmaster (for .  

Its called "The Big Bald Broadcast" and covers news on movies/games/anime/cartoons/tech/conspiracy.  Click on the link below to visit the blog page, which is embedded in my website.  I invite you to check it out, leave feedback, and if you have time, to please fill out the survey link.  



Thanks!


----------



## Blue (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks, Kyle!

I think this thread will recieve more attention in the Naruto section, so I'm going to move it.


----------



## Spectrum (Dec 8, 2005)

Awesome, Kyle; I'll check it out (and I can't wait to hear you in the dub, incidentally). 

I'm gonna move this to the dub section, since that's where the majority of interested people will be. Hopefully that's not where Dani just moved it _from _before. XD


----------



## metronomy (Dec 8, 2005)

Well this is just a tad bit crazy. I'll check out the link, I see by your profile that your new to the series, hope you are enjoying it and Kiba is truly an awesome character.

Shame I don't get to see the Dub.

Anyway good luck in the future.


----------



## nah-nah (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks for the link, Kyle. ^^  I'll be sure to check it out when I get home.  The computer I'm using right now is as slow as molasses and I wouldn't be able to listen to it here.

Can't wait to hear it~!


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 8, 2005)

cool, but who was he on dbz?


----------



## nwoppertje (Dec 8, 2005)

Gohan, if I'm correct... I believe the teenage Gohan...but I dunno for sure...


----------



## nekorose (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks Kyle! Going to check it out now...


----------



## Kibavox (Dec 8, 2005)

Yep, I played teen Gohan, Narrator, Pikkon, West Kai on DBZ, adult Gohan on GT.  Ox King on DB and the uncut DBZ season 1 and 2.


----------



## xXNarutoXx (Dec 8, 2005)

eh, Kyle can i get a sample of kibas voice XD


----------



## TheVileOne (Dec 8, 2005)

Master Kyle also plays Vato Falman on Fullmetal Alchemist.

He also played the Kurama-loving Karasu in YuYu Hakusho.

"Oh Kurama, I want you."


----------



## Midnight Infinitum (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks, dude.
Sherman Oaks?
hoshit that's close.


----------



## Blue (Dec 9, 2005)

Kibavox said:
			
		

> Yep, I played teen Gohan, Narrator, Pikkon, West Kai on DBZ, adult Gohan on GT.  Ox King on DB and the uncut DBZ season 1 and 2.



Whaaaaaat...? 

You were the DBZ narrator? XD XD

*Doesn't like DBZ at all, but holy crap*


----------



## Midnight Infinitum (Dec 9, 2005)

What Gintama Character are you?


----------



## Kibavox (Dec 9, 2005)

CLASSIC!  LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Goongasnootch (Dec 9, 2005)

That's one of my favorite Newgrounds flashes.  The second one wasn't as good.

Anywho, I never knew that you voiced so many characters in Dragonball/Z.  My favorite voice of yours was teen Gohan.  But onto Kiba business, have you started work yet or are you still waiting around the house while going ZOMG I GAWT TEH PART!!!111?  Okay, so maybe not like that; but I would say it like that if it were me getting to be in the Naruto dub.


----------



## kakashi1234 (Dec 9, 2005)

Thnx Kyle Im gonna check that out right now.


----------



## Sento (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey I heard you were trying out for Ero_sanin Jaryri goodluck with getting the job.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 9, 2005)

Midnight Infinitum said:
			
		

> Link removed



OOOOMMMMMMGGGGGGAWD!!!!!!

LMAO!!!!!!! 

So very....very true :sad


----------



## TheVileOne (Dec 9, 2005)

Yeah that's DBZ in a nutshell there  .


----------



## Kirbopher15 (Dec 10, 2005)

*sneaks in from the side*

Link removed


----------



## TheVileOne (Dec 10, 2005)

That was beautiful and totally justifies my hatred for that show  .


----------



## Okeaninai (Dec 10, 2005)

Midnight Infinitum said:
			
		

> Link removed



lol that's fuckin great! i actually had the audio for a while but never knew it actually had a flash animation thing for it. They shouda used Frieza in his last form though.... 


anyway back to Naruto - may have to check out that podcast thing in the future


----------



## Midnight Infinitum (Dec 10, 2005)

second one: Link removed

And to make this a non-spam post, Kyle, do you have a clip you could share with us, or you're not allowed to yet?


----------



## Jinnai (Dec 10, 2005)

That 2nd DBZ flash is so true.  I'll never forgive how weak they made Piccolo towards the end.  He was cool for like 5 minutes in the Cell Saga :sad


----------



## TheVileOne (Dec 16, 2005)

Why couldn't they have powered up anyone else during the Cell or Buu sagas?


----------



## Okeaninai (Dec 16, 2005)

who else would you want to see powered up?


----------



## Peliqua (Dec 16, 2005)

XDDDDD

WHAT THE HELL, those Newgrounds flashes are amazing!
I just wish in the Inuyasha one they brought attention to the tennis-like screams of "Inuyasha!"
"KAGOME!"
"INUYAAASHAAA!"
"KAGOOOOME!"


I'll definitely check out that podcast...


----------



## TheVileOne (Dec 17, 2005)

Okeaninai said:
			
		

> who else would you want to see powered up?



People like Krillin, Tien, Yamcha to name a few.  Tien in particular since I think he's a great character.


----------



## Hypermarv123 (Dec 18, 2005)

good luck with the voice acting 

btw heres a nice dbz parody about powering up 

Link removed


----------



## Okeaninai (Dec 18, 2005)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> People like Krillin, Tien, Yamcha to name a few.  Tien in particular since I think he's a great character.



Ah, Tien yes, it would be great for the other two as well but since Yamcha and Krillin had kinda, in a sence, moved on from fighting, it wouldn't make too much sence for them to have some big power boost. that's the short on-the-fly answer for ya


----------



## Kibavox (Dec 29, 2005)

*Kiba recording progress report 12/28/05 [mild spoilers]*

Hey guys.......

Thought I'd check in for a brief moment to let everyone know I recorded Kiba for episode 34 today.  That's where his team encounters Gaara for the first time.  Liam O'Brien hasn't recorded him yet, so I haven't heard what he sounds like on it.  I asked if Akamaru will be dubbed....the director didn't seem to think so, at least not for right now.  I'm assuming Akamaru just barks anyway, right?  Or does he eventually actually speak?


----------



## xXNarutoXx (Dec 29, 2005)

Sup Kyle. Umm he never talks hes a dog he just barks all the time lol

cant wait 2 hear ur VA im sure its good


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 29, 2005)

Hey thanks.

no akamaru just barks.


----------



## Kibavox (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh I realize he's just a dog, but this is anime...........ya never know, right?


----------



## Shishou (Dec 29, 2005)

That would be good if they keep Akamaru's bark the same.  I mean, no point in changing it, really?


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 29, 2005)

Actually he does speak once...but it's in a joke episode I think.


----------



## Jagermonster (Dec 29, 2005)

Now I'm even more excited for the Chunin Exam Arc to start in the US! I can't wait to hear the voices for the Sound 3 and the other characters!


----------



## Daniee (Dec 29, 2005)

There are actually dogs in Naruto later on that talk...but not Akamaru

Has Liam O' Brien done any recording for Gaara at all? He first appears in episode 20...and have all the other Chuunin Exam characters such as Lee been casted yet?


----------



## Kibavox (Dec 29, 2005)

Does Gaara speak in episode 20?  The director said Liam hasn't recorded yet for Gaara, but maybe they meant for ep 34, which is what I was dubbing today.  

I'd assume all the characters in the Chuunin exam have been casted, as I tried out for a bunch of them.


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 29, 2005)

aw man I wanna hear lee so badly.


----------



## Jagermonster (Dec 29, 2005)

Out of curiosity, how long on average does it take to dub one episode?


----------



## Kibavox (Dec 29, 2005)

Recording length for an episode depends on how many lines there are.  A couple of lines in one show could take 5 minutes.  50 lines and reactions can take an hour.  Another factor is how much of it is onscreen (with mouth flaps to match), also how many takes you can manage to bang out and keep the director happy with your performance.


----------



## TheVileOne (Dec 29, 2005)

There is ONE TIME Akamaru does speak.  Its much, much later on down the line though.


----------



## JayG (Dec 29, 2005)

Kibavox said:
			
		

> Does Gaara speak in episode 20?  The director said Liam hasn't recorded yet for Gaara, but maybe they meant for ep 34, which is what I was dubbing today.
> 
> I'd assume all the characters in the Chuunin exam have been casted, as I tried out for a bunch of them.



Yep, Gaara has a dialogue in episode 20.


*Spoiler*: __ 



He speaks to Temari/Kankurou, and also to Sasuke/Naruto.


----------



## TheVileOne (Dec 29, 2005)

So Kyle, to get in character for Kiba, do you wear a hoodie in the booth and have a puppy on top of your head to get the proper vocal tones of the way a 12 year old ninja would talk while also having a dog on his head?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 29, 2005)

Personally I would put on one of my jackets with a hood and pick up a dog and im ready to go. Id also watch a few japanese episodes.


----------



## Masah (Dec 29, 2005)

TheVileOne said:
			
		

> So Kyle, to get in character for Kiba, do you wear a hoodie in the booth and have a puppy on top of your head to get the proper vocal tones of the way a 12 year old ninja would talk while also having a dog on his head?




LoL, Kyle, Akamaru DOES bark the words "Happy New Year" in an episode, I believe it's episode 116-117, Neji vs Kidoumaru, but I'm not entirely positive. Anyways, I have a question. Will Naruto be running all year?

Thanks Kyle, and I've loved all your previous works and I'm sure I'll love your VO for Kiba.


----------



## Kibavox (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments.  As for recording, since the mics are very sensitive, its not exactly a good idea to wear a dog on your head.  

As for the scheduling of the show, that's totally a Cartoon Network call.  I don't have any connections with their programming department.


----------



## nah-nah (Dec 29, 2005)

It's always lovely to hear updates from you, Kyle.  I absolutely cannot wait to hear your performance as Kiba.  

As for wearing a dog on your head... Maybe a stuffed one would suffice...? XD


----------



## Indigo. (Dec 29, 2005)

Is there any site where we can hear the dubbed characters voices? I really would like to hear Gaara and Lee, but i dont have Cartoon network 

By the way nice work doing Kiba, Kyle!


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 29, 2005)

Kibavox said:
			
		

> Hey guys.......
> 
> Thought I'd check in for a brief moment to let everyone know I recorded Kiba for episode 34 today.  That's where his team encounters Gaara for the first time.  Liam O'Brien hasn't recorded him yet, so I haven't heard what he sounds like on it.  I asked if Akamaru will be dubbed....the director didn't seem to think so, at least not for right now.  I'm assuming Akamaru just barks anyway, right?  Or does he eventually actually speak?




Intriguing results. I wonder how the viscous Gaara is going to sound like; I hope it's like the anime. Also are they going to stop showing Naruto on episode 17/19/26? Or are they going to keep going on. I'm not a fan of the DUB series because I live in the UK.


----------



## nah-nah (Dec 29, 2005)

I believe they'll keep going on.  America has licensed the series up to about episode 52, I believe, so we'll have to wait until episode 52 to see if the rest of the series will be licensed, which I'm sure it will, depending on the response from the American audience.  So far the response has been mostly positive.


----------



## Prodigy-child (Dec 29, 2005)

YAY!   ^__^  Thanks for the update, sir!  Really appreciated it.

The Chuunin Exam Arc with come soon~!  I love this arc.  I can't wait!


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Dec 29, 2005)

Jagermonster said:
			
		

> Now I'm even more excited for the Chunin Exam Arc to start in the US! I can't wait to hear the voices for the Sound 3 and the other characters!



I'm kinda weary on what Dosu's gun sound like...hell, what about Orochimaru???!!!!! 

Thanx for the info Kyle, hope we get more voice actors to join NF!


----------



## Knight of Fate (Dec 29, 2005)

I think Gaara will sound pretty cool....I wonder what will Neji sound like.


----------



## nah-nah (Dec 29, 2005)

Just a few more weeks, and all these questions will be answered. <3


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Dec 29, 2005)

Your updates are always a fan's treat, Mr. Hebert.  I really can't wait for the Chuunin arc now.  Wonder how everyone else sounds?  The parts are probably cast by now, but we've yet to hear anything yet.  Puun...


----------



## Raxell (Dec 29, 2005)

Knight of Fate said:
			
		

> I think Gaara will sound pretty cool....I wonder what will Neji sound like.



i think there were some rumors about neji being british......

and gaara better sound cool or someones loosin a head <_<  >_>


----------



## TheVileOne (Dec 29, 2005)

Lakeflower, they have clips on the Cartoon Network site usually.

As for the scheduling, I believe that Cartoon Network made deal with the initial 52 episodes, so that's really like 2 seasons worth of the anime.


----------



## Kibavox (Dec 29, 2005)

No site out there with clips of the unseen characters, since that would sorta be considered "unauthorized".  Its up to Cartoon Network to put advance clips on their site.  Sorry.  I wanna hear everybody just as bad, too.


----------



## Bass (Dec 29, 2005)

So...can I ask you a question?


----------



## Kibavox (Dec 29, 2005)

Ask away.


----------



## Bass (Dec 29, 2005)

1.) What do you think about the character Kiba?

2.) Does he still say Yahoo?


----------



## Masah (Dec 29, 2005)

Also Kyle, I have a question. You're technically not required to watch the other episodes that you don't appear in, right? Well do you watch them or read the shonen jump/fan subbed manga? Just curious.


----------



## BushidoPunk (Dec 29, 2005)

Kibavox said:
			
		

> I'm assuming Akamaru just barks anyway, right?  Or does he eventually actually speak?


He actually speaks with a British accent, but nobody understands him anyway because everyone speaks Japanese.

But seriously, Akamaru hasn't spoken...yet


----------



## ryne11 (Dec 29, 2005)

*Gatsuuga* 

Cant wait to hear you as Kiba , Kyle 

(waits till mid Febuary, according to my calculations)


----------



## BushidoPunk (Dec 29, 2005)

He's not going to say Gatsuuga, but rather Double Wolf Fang or something like that.  Just as long as he doesn't say, "Super Deluxe Human Blender Attack!"  Actually, that's what basically Gatsuuga is, so I wouldn't mind if were called that.  But if they do call it that, just remember who you heard it from first


----------



## ryne11 (Dec 29, 2005)

*No Gatsuuga?!!?!?!?!!?!!?!?!!?*

This Cannot Be  



(VIZ)__________(Me)


----------



## Absolute Zero (Dec 29, 2005)

Sweet, can't wait to here you/Kiba.  And several dozen other characters. 

On an aside, Teen Gohan > * in DB.  Nice job on that.


----------



## Manetheren (Dec 29, 2005)

ryne11 said:
			
		

> *No Gatsuuga?!!?!?!?!!?!!?!?!!?*
> 
> This Cannot Be
> 
> ...




They have translated all jutsu so far.

and there were some early reports that it will be translated as "Fang Over Fang"


----------



## ryne11 (Dec 29, 2005)

The kept  the Kekei Genkai (sp?) so I assumed they'ld keep Gatsuuga. I mean It rolls right off the tounge, don't it?


----------



## nah-nah (Dec 29, 2005)

We'll have to see about that!  (btw, it's Kekkei Genkai... apologies, I'm a bit of a spelling nazi... forgive me ^^;

I hope they kept the jutsu names, though... but direct translations won't be too bad.  I'm just excited to hear all the new voices.


----------



## Kibavox (Dec 29, 2005)

Kiba does still say "Yahoo".  I think he's really cool.  Alot of fun to play!  I hadn't seen Naruto until a few weeks after the dub premiered.  I have only seen the first 8 on Cartoon Network (hope to catch up with the marathon this weekend).  I really like the show so far!


----------



## BushidoPunk (Dec 29, 2005)

Manetheren said:
			
		

> They have translated all jutsu so far.
> 
> and there were some early reports that it will be translated as "Fang Over Fang"


Fang Over Fang?  Well, that's what it basically is.  Sounds good enough.


----------



## nah-nah (Dec 29, 2005)

YAHOO!  KIBA STILL SAYS YAHOO!

  Kyle, that's absolutely wonderful news.  I'm REALLY excited about it now.


----------



## Procyon (Dec 29, 2005)

Kyle, I'm gonna ask a question myself. How do you become a voice actor? It seems like such a fun job!


----------



## Daniee (Dec 29, 2005)

There's a page on Kyle's site on how to become a VA.


----------



## ryne11 (Dec 29, 2005)

nah-nah said:
			
		

> (btw, it's Kekkei Genkai... apologies, I'm a bit of a spelling nazi... forgive me ^^;



I had an (sp?) next to it, but I like you, am a bit of a spelling nazi 
I couldn't find the proper spelling 



			
				Kibavox said:
			
		

> Kiba does still say "Yahoo".



YAHOO!


----------



## Splyte (Dec 30, 2005)

nice he still says yahoo, that is great news. hopfully akamaru will keep his same barking.


----------



## Shiron (Dec 30, 2005)

Manetheren said:
			
		

> They have translated all jutsu so far.
> 
> and there were some early reports that it will be translated as "Fang Over Fang"


Yep, it's going to be translated as Fang Over Fang. And here's confirmation from my copy of last month's issue of US SJ:


----------



## Masah (Dec 30, 2005)

Meijin no Kori said:
			
		

> Yep, it's going to be translated as Fang Over Fang. And here's confirmation from my copy of last month's issue of US SJ:




But then again, they referred to Kage Bunshin no Jutsu as "Art of the Shadow Doppleganger" and Byakugan as "The All Seeing Evil Eye". I don't think SJ's alias for the jutsus names really mean much.


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 30, 2005)

They also called the hyuuga branch house the _cadet_ house. So I would say they do a pretty bad job of translating.


----------



## BushidoPunk (Dec 30, 2005)

OH SNAP!  Kyle Herbert is coming to Tekkoshocon in Pittsburgh.  Awesome


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Dec 30, 2005)

robotkiller said:
			
		

> They also called the hyuuga branch house the _cadet_ house. So I would say they do a pretty bad job of translating.


I hate to go off topic but are you fucking kidding me? LOL Neji the Cadet


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 30, 2005)

Well...


*Spoiler*: __ 



You should have an interesting time recording his fight with Naruto...That's 1 of 2 times in the series he becomes a major character. The second time won't be for much later on (episode 120's). But it gives him much more depth and is significantly more dramatic.




Oi...Sometimes I forget that we need to appease the English audience >.>. Anyway.

Also, Viz isn't exactly following the shonen jump translation. Kage bunshin isn't called art of the doppleganger. Also, considering they kept the name Sharingan I imagine Byakuygan will stay the same.

However, I imagine the translation for the Getsuga will be "spinning fang jutsu" or something along those lines.


----------



## Masah (Dec 30, 2005)

Isn't that kind of a spoiler, mega?


----------



## Knight of Fate (Dec 30, 2005)

robotkiller said:
			
		

> They also called the hyuuga branch house the _cadet_ house. So I would say they do a pretty bad job of translating.



ROTFL...Cadet...whats wrong with ''branch''? XD



			
				Masah said:
			
		

> But then again, they referred to Kage Bunshin no Jutsu as "Art of the Shadow Doppleganger" and Byakugan as "The All Seeing Evil Eye". I don't think SJ's alias for the jutsus names really mean much.



I would really Laugh as loud as i can if Neji says ''Evil Eye/ White Eye'' instead of Byakugan( Which I really think he would >_>).


----------



## Geron Kizan (Dec 30, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I think SJ's been learning about all the complaining from the fans and Narutards about their translations of the jutsus......I mean in example first it was Art of the Doppleganger then it slowly went to Art of the Shadow Doppleganger the it went to "KAGE BUSHIN NO JUTSU - The Art of the Shadow Doppleganger" and knowing this pattern it'll be "Kage Bushin no jutsu"....




Anyway....knowing how much pull us Narutards can have...it's very bloody likey they'll have a literal or near literal translation of jutsu like Gatsuuga will be "FANG OVER FANG JUTSU" or "DOUBLE FANG DRILL JUTSU" or something like that.


----------



## Peliqua (Dec 31, 2005)

Woah, its Kyle. Way super cool that you post here, and keep us updated. You're probably my favourite VA for your previous work, and now that I know you do some researc for your characters, It's even better. 
This is gonna be sweet 





			
				Geron Kizan said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 






Nonono, It will be Two Fangs Synchronized Drilling no Jootsooo.


----------



## Metalvirus (Dec 31, 2005)

Aw neat, an suberb voice actor is posting here! Heh, and as one of my favorite characters too. At least I know that Kiba's voice is in good hands, because I thought that they might put a bad voice on him. I have a question though. Do you like to base your voice on how the character sounds like in Japanese, or on how you believe the characters should be voiced? Also, what was your favorite character to act out of all the ones you have done? Thanks in advance, and it is a honor to meet you!


----------



## Peliqua (Dec 31, 2005)

Ah, just a question here. I think the bulk of your work on Kiba is going to be showing up in the second season, isn't it? I have a question regarding the 2nd season.

Its a long shot, but do you happen to know the opening theme song for the second season? It's pretty kickass in the japanese version. Is there a chance you know if theyll use this one, or the same wacked out guitars they're using now?


----------



## Bass (Dec 31, 2005)

Kibavox said:
			
		

> Kiba does still say "Yahoo".  I think he's really cool.  Alot of fun to play!  I hadn't seen Naruto until a few weeks after the dub premiered.  I have only seen the first 8 on Cartoon Network (hope to catch up with the marathon this weekend).  I really like the show so far!




Ahh..thank you very much.  


And I can't wait to hear you in action. ^_^


----------



## hakke (Dec 31, 2005)

Peliqua said:
			
		

> Ah, just a question here. I think the bulk of your work on Kiba is going to be showing up in the second season, isn't it? I have a question regarding the 2nd season.
> 
> Its a long shot, but do you happen to know the opening theme song for the second season? It's pretty kickass in the japanese version. Is there a chance you know if theyll use this one, or the same wacked out guitars they're using now?



Long shot? try no-way shot, the intro already has scenes from the 1st and 2nd intros.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Dec 31, 2005)

I think you guys are overloading him with questions....>.<


----------



## TsukasaElkKite (Dec 31, 2005)

Kibavox said:
			
		

> Hey guys.......
> 
> Thought I'd check in for a brief moment to let everyone know I recorded Kiba for episode 34 today.  That's where his team encounters Gaara for the first time.  Liam O'Brien hasn't recorded him yet, so I haven't heard what he sounds like on it.  I asked if Akamaru will be dubbed....the director didn't seem to think so, at least not for right now.  I'm assuming Akamaru just barks anyway, right?  Or does he eventually actually speak?


wow...you guys at recording ep 34 already? you're fast 

could you please tell Yuri that I think he rocks?


----------



## FFLN (Dec 31, 2005)

Ehehe... sorry, I'm adding another question... *perhaps you should make a Kyle Hebert (Kiba VA) Q&A thread?*

Do you do the dubbing for the uncut release of Naruto while doing it for the edited version, or will you most likely be scheduled for that later?


----------



## kataimiko (Jan 1, 2006)

Prodigy-child said:
			
		

> YAY!   ^__^  Thanks for the update, sir!  Really appreciated it.
> 
> The Chuunin Exam Arc with come soon~!  I love this arc.  I can't wait!




I am realyl weary as to how that arc will look dubbed.


More than likely, a TON of stuff is going to be edited out of it.


----------



## Ardus (Jan 1, 2006)

Wow, I'd just like to say I love your previous work and I think you're gonna be great on Naruto. It's so cool that you are posting on here and keeping us updated with what's going on behind the scenes.


			
				Peliqua said:
			
		

> Its a long shot, but do you happen to know the opening theme song for the second season? It's pretty kickass in the japanese version. Is there a chance you know if theyll use this one, or the same wacked out guitars they're using now?


Hahaha, I have to admit I am also hugely concerned about the second opening, if there is gonna be one.  It's still not too late for CN to switch to Haruka Kanata!


----------



## Kibavox (Jan 1, 2006)

I do not know about, or have influence on, the creative decisions on intro/outro songs, etc.  

We do record two versions of some specific lines of dialog......most likely for edited, and the other for uncut.  Though sometimes, it can be changed for technical reasons (to match mouth flaps).    

Oh, and I was PM'd by the moderator.  This will become a sticky thread.


----------



## nah-nah (Jan 1, 2006)

I have also merged this thread with the "Kyle Hebert casted as Kiba!" and "Podcast from Kiba's VA" threads, so all information and questions about and for Kyle can all be in one thread.

Thank you so much again, Kyle, for everything.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jan 1, 2006)

Kyle Hebert? Wow, I still remember when you first began doing the voice for the announcer and teen Gohan in Dragon Ball Z. This sure takes me back. Anyway, it's great to see you around, even if living in England prevents me from actually hearing the dub for a while to come.


----------



## Kibavox (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks to nah-nah for making this a permanent thread, and thanks to everyone for being so cool around here!


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Jan 1, 2006)

I know dub VAs don't record lines with each other normally... but have you met any of the other VAs yet?  I'm curious.


----------



## Masah (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm aware of the link at the front of the topic, but the modest guy that Kyle is, he didn't want to brag about his awesome podcast. He and his friend Otherworld Steve has 19 brilliant episodes of his podcast. You can view them at   They discuss all things geeky, anime, comics, gadgets, the works, be sure to check it out.


----------



## Broleta (Jan 1, 2006)

Ardus said:
			
		

> Wow, I'd just like to say I love your previous work and I think you're gonna be great on Naruto. It's so cool that you are posting on here and keeping us updated with what's going on behind the scenes.
> 
> Hahaha, I have to admit I am also hugely concerned about the second opening, if there is gonna be one.  It's still not too late for CN to switch to Haruka Kanata!



I doubt they will use it since they are already showing clips from the intro 2 video in the current OP.  Such a shame as harukakanata is one of my faveorite things about naruto, as are the other theme songs. 
You know when I used to watch naruto when it was at like ep30, the harukakanata video got me really pumped up for the episode, _unfortunetly_ I cannot say the same about the american OP as the words make no sense to me [RIISE GEOSAA etc]. 

Anyways Kyle I think it's really cool the way you interact with all the fans here.

Huhuhu now if only some of the producers came here ;P


----------



## Kibavox (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, I already know Steve Blum, who voiced Zabusa (sp?).  Steve is the one who got me in the door with auditions.  I have emailed Maile Flanagan, who seems very nice.  Met Kate Higgins (Sakura) after my first session ended.
Can't wait to meet everyone else!


----------



## FFLN (Jan 1, 2006)

Do they ever throw parties where all of the VAs can get together and socialize? Or is it all just work?


----------



## Xell (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm lost for words that a voice actor is here (I havn't seen dubbed Naruto as I live in europe) >_<, all I can say is you were a great voice actor for adult gohan, and you'll probally be a great voice actor for Kiba


----------



## Kibavox (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks, Typhoon-Boom!  

As for FFLN, I think some studios throw production wrap parties, after seasons or shows are done.  Usually the various actors have busy schedules so its rare that they get together.  They do get to spend some quality time at conventions though.


----------



## nah-nah (Jan 1, 2006)

What conventions are you planning to attend this year, Kyle?


----------



## Masah (Jan 1, 2006)

nah-nah, It is time for me to teach YOU something! Bwahaha, Kylehebert.com has a list of conventions he'll be attending, including one in Minnesota. Yay!


----------



## nah-nah (Jan 1, 2006)

XD!!!!  Guess you got me there, Masah.  I'll have to check if he's going to any near here.  Kentucky is such a clueless state when it comes to anime and manga. D:  

Kyle... Ever attempted cosplay?  What do you think of people who actually do cosplay?


----------



## Kibavox (Jan 1, 2006)

I have never attempted cosplay.  I don't want to spend money on it, I don't have the talent or patience to make the costumes.......and I don't wish to sweat all weekend at a con.  Gotta worry about "fanboy funk".  

I've seen some really amazing cosplay though.  Gotta hand it to the fans who are passionate about it.  Its all in good fun in appreciating this wonderful art form of anime/manga.


----------



## Masah (Jan 1, 2006)

Kyle this is totally irrelevant towards Naruto and such, but I just thought it'd be funny if you used your Dragon Ball Z Narrartor Voice on Big Bald Brodcast "LAST EPISODE ON BIG BALD BROADCAST WE COVERED SOME AMAZING THINGS" Things like that, Oh and I loved your impression of William Shatner. 

That is all.


----------



## Geron Kizan (Jan 1, 2006)

Eh, don't worry so much about fanboy funk, Kyle, the secret to fighting it is TAG bodyspray....and regular showering.  As for cons, I remember you posting in the ACEN forums that you would like to come.  It'd be great if you can come...only time will tell. *shrug*

=====

Btw..any Narutards besides me have the weird vision of Mr. Hebert here to scream "WHO WANTS SOME BEEF JERKY?!?" as Kiba? (lol internet flash movie reference that only 30% of the Narutards will get)


----------



## r_ray52 (Jan 1, 2006)

woo a va at a forums... interesting
hey Mr.Hebert do you have a clip of you trying out for kiba, kabuto, orochimaru i wanna hear what you sound like for them


----------



## nah-nah (Jan 1, 2006)

...  XD  Fanboy funk??  XD  That's... interesting/disgusting, to say the least.  

Geron~  I got it. XDDD

Ray, Kyle only does the voice for Kiba. ^^


----------



## Masah (Jan 1, 2006)

Geron, lol.

Kiba in flash movie: OHH YEAH COME TO PAPA BABY!


----------



## Kibavox (Jan 2, 2006)

I don't have access to the audition audio I gave for the Naruto characters I tried out for (Kiba, Shino, Orochimaru, Kabuto, Gai).  Afraid everyone will have to wait.  

As for the podcast, ya never know what impressions you'll hear.


----------



## The_Lemming (Jan 2, 2006)

It sucks to be in England cause I can't see the dubs of Naruto, I only get to see the short Toonami previews of the episodes  
Kiba's my favorite character so voice him well please


----------



## Kibavox (Jan 2, 2006)

I do the best I can in my voiceover sessions, and I sincerely hope everybody likes the final product.  To me, Kiba sounds like Ed from "Fullmetal Alchemist", especially in attitude.  I also think its key to remember that a voice actor's job in the booth is to give a performance that is satisfactory to the director's vision/interpetation of the script.


----------



## The_Lemming (Jan 2, 2006)

Yeah I've seen one dubbed episode of FMA when I was in America on holiday and was satisfied by it so thats cool


----------



## Rukie (Jan 2, 2006)

Too bad you don't have a clip you could post, but thanks for the comparison. Now I can almost imagine what Kiba may sound like, since I watch the dub Full Metal Alchemist. Great job.


----------



## nah-nah (Jan 3, 2006)

Closing the thread temporarily.  Will be back when I'm done taking care of things.
---
Thread opened again.  ^^


----------



## nah-nah (Jan 3, 2006)

Boo, and i was going to ask that too. XD  You can't take pictures or anything?

Kyle, do you have any pets?


----------



## Kibavox (Jan 3, 2006)

Sorry.  Studios are very antsy about allowing cameras behind the scenes.  Not sure why.  Some legal mumbo jumbo I guess.


----------



## Masah (Jan 3, 2006)

So Kyle, did you check out the marathon at all? What are your thoughts on the series, characters, actors/actresses, all that stuff.


----------



## Sabaku798 (Jan 3, 2006)

Im best friends and live about a block or 2 away from masah and we are frequent watchers of naruto.  He is obsessed with naruto, but I have all of your DBZ work as Gohan, but am still a die-hard fan of naruto and admire you talent as a VA and your ability to change voices from people such as Gohan, to the narrator, and to West Kai.  But now your with a whole nother team rather than Chris, Sean and the gang.  I guess what i want to know are your thoughts on the new VA team and how it differs from the DBZ style.


----------



## DominusDeus (Jan 4, 2006)

Hiya Kyle. Remember these:



I've still got the envelope that one of those came in (the larger one, I think). Postmarked Jan 2nd 200X. 2002 I think, the last digit is worn off.


----------



## Masah (Jan 4, 2006)

Whoa! You got signature from Kyle? Awesome! I'm gonna force Kyle(using polite manners and my cunningness) to sign me some stuff. Anyway that's rad dude.


----------



## Peliqua (Jan 4, 2006)

Geron Kizan said:
			
		

> Btw..any Narutards besides me have the weird vision of Mr. Hebert here to scream "WHO WANTS SOME BEEF JERKY?!?" as Kiba? (lol internet flash movie reference that only 30% of the Narutards will get)



XDDDDDDDDDDDDD ME.



Well, I read through this thread again, and it DOES seem like Mr. Hebert is being asked a lot of questions! Thanks for answering about the intro/outro theme thing, though.  I'm not gonna lie, you're pretty much the coolest.


----------



## The_Lemming (Jan 4, 2006)

Well Kiba IS the coolest character *is chased by an angry mob*
*ahem* I mean Kiba is the coolest in my opinion.


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Jan 4, 2006)

I got a question that can't be answered all at once for sure, but I figure the first step to finding out the answer to a question is to ask it to someone who is likely to know the answer.

How do you get involved in voiceover acting for anime?


----------



## Kibavox (Jan 4, 2006)

I miss the old crowd at Funimation, but can still record there when I visit Dallas to see family/friends.  I haven't met many of the Naruto crew beyond the directors and a couple VAs, but they're all extremely cool.  I feel like I fell into another awesome family, or community, here in LA.  


To get into anime voice acting.......ya need a combo of luck and talent (mostly luck).  Its usually a loooooooooooong waiting list for open auditions, which are held rarely.  You have to live in a city where anime is recorded (LA, NY, or Texas).  You need acting experience (theater, radio, etc).  Gotta be patient and have a thick skin.  Passion and determination are key.


----------



## DominusDeus (Jan 4, 2006)

I've been told I do a good Strong Bad.


----------



## The_Lemming (Jan 4, 2006)

When you applied for the character voices in Naruto was there anyone you wanted to be in particular? (dunno if this has been asked yet)


----------



## Kibavox (Jan 4, 2006)

Alot of people are interested in voice acting, and that's great.  A common thing is people say "I can do a good impression of so and so".  Its very important to remember, voice acting isn't about doing impressions.  Those roles you can imitate are already cast, so you'll need to have great acting chops and your own signature voice (or crop of characters) to nail an audition.  

I got the audition info about a week before I tried out.  After talking to hardcore fans, I found out Gai and Orochimaru were great characters, also Gaara.  The producer said he thought my vocal range wasn't wide enough for Gaara, so I didn't get to try out for him.  But I can't complain.  I was the only one on the audition list who got to try out for five characters.  I felt good about my Gai and Orochimaru reads, but obviously, they liked my Kiba best.


----------



## Geron Kizan (Jan 4, 2006)

Kibavox said:
			
		

> Alot of people are interested in voice acting, and that's great.  A common thing is people say "I can do a good impression of so and so".  Its very important to remember, voice acting isn't about doing impressions.  Those roles you can imitate are already cast, so you'll need to have great acting chops and your own signature voice (or crop of characters) to nail an audition.



I bet your portfolio and headshot resume shows a widespread detail of what ranges you can do.  As an student actor of the stage, I to kinda -_-; when I hear people say "I can imitate this and that, I should go into acting", when they realize that you need more than your Dana Carvey-like skills to make in the business.  

On a somewhat unrelated business:
I am curious, before you're about to read out your lines, what kind of vocal exercises do you do in order to enhance your voice to its greatest potential?  Do you have a special secret method that you can't let out or do the common ranges of "Do-re-mi-fa-so-la-ti-do"?


----------



## Kakashis_Woman (Jan 4, 2006)

*Kyle Way to go hun !!*

Kyle,Ive not been here in awhile Naruto forum(waits to be booe'd) but Ive been really ill so...Anyways..last time we had the pleasure of chatting I remember asking you if you were going to try out for a part in Naruto and you were so entusiastic abuot hopefully getting one.Well,You did it.Im very happy for you,but I never doubted once that you wouldnt get a part.Your too talented.

Even though I am obviously a Kakashi-lova..Im very happy for you for acheiving your goal and getting a part.Awesome work.Cant wait to hear it.I was wondering why Ive not seen you on aim lately.Yuo changed your nick. 


Anyways ,Congradulations Kyle.You deserve it. 

aim=chibigotera9 
Teresa


----------



## Keile (Jan 4, 2006)

*Just a simple question*

(Hebert,can you please inform the director of the Naruto dub series,that the opening theme song is bs? Thanx.  Tell the director that the fans demand a change..  ..sorry for the blatant rudeness.. ,I just had to get that out)

On another note, I know we're all very happy to know your doing Kiba, but who's directing the whole thing? As in the director? Cause I've always wondered who does these things, and always thought it was a team of animators,but now that I know theirs a directior. So is the director for Naruto well known? Or has experience that you know of? And how does his views on Kiba reflect off your own?


----------



## Masah (Jan 4, 2006)

Nicely done by referring to him by his last name, very well handled Keile. Great reasoning for him to return to the forums with your blatant rudeness as you stated.


----------



## nah-nah (Jan 4, 2006)

Guys, as Kyle has stated, he has to power over whatever decisions are made for edits or music selections for the dub.  Please stop asking him to send messages that won't change anything.  

First, it's ~kinda~ rude.
Second, it won't solve anything.
Third, it probably makes him feel uneasy.

So stop with those kinds of questions, please.


----------



## Keile (Jan 4, 2006)

*Heh..*

1. It wasn't really that rude...That was a little humor I added there

2. I really do expect a answer to the second part of the questions from Kyle,by that,I mean like who's the director? How did his views reflect on Kyle's own etc.

3. I like the name, Hebert,I  dunno why.

3. I will reframe from asking questions like that in the future,reallie sorry nah-nah.

^_^; Haha


----------



## BushidoPunk (Jan 4, 2006)

Question for Mr. Herbert...

I see that you're coming to Pittsburgh for Tekkoshocon.  Do you like Pittsburgh?  If so, what do you like about it?

*Go Steelers!*


----------



## Masah (Jan 4, 2006)

Reframe? Huh? (Refrain* lol) anyway sorry I was a bit jumpy. No hard feelings.


----------



## The_Lemming (Jan 5, 2006)

Keile said:
			
		

> (Hebert,can you please inform the director of the Naruto dub series,that the opening theme song is bs? Thanx.  Tell the director that the fans demand a change..  ..sorry for the blatant rudeness.. ,I just had to get that out)
> 
> On another note, I know we're all very happy to know your doing Kiba, but who's directing the whole thing? As in the director? Cause I've always wondered who does these things, and always thought it was a team of animators,but now that I know theirs a directior. So is the director for Naruto well known? Or has experience that you know of? And how does his views on Kiba reflect off your own?



I don't think it's their fault they don't have a decent original outro, isn't it Sony Music's fault or something? Well thats what I heard, I honestly don't see why they put new intro/outro's if they just couldn't get the originals.


----------



## Kibavox (Jan 5, 2006)

I'd have to ask the director if they are cool with me saying who they are.  For all I know, it may be considered "confidential", so sorry.  They review the episodes in advance before recording the actors, so they know how to direct them.  I doubt anybody on the staff has seen the entire show.  People are hired on a project, given the work to research, and do their various duties.  Actors are hired based on their abilities to perform and match the director's interpreted vision.  

We can only hope the fans like what is done.  And regarding the intro, I have absolutely no influence on those kind of decisions.  As far as I know, there will eventually be uncut dvds (I saw that reported on Toonzone last month).


----------



## lo0p (Jan 5, 2006)

Sorry if this has been asked before but has Orochimaru been cast yet?


----------



## fireant353 (Jan 5, 2006)

why would u want to be the character if u havnt seen much of them mr herbert? and ur dam lucky!

and what does pwnd mean mr kiba guy?


----------



## nah-nah (Jan 5, 2006)

He wanted to be the character because it's his job and he gets paid for it, of course.

Pwned is just internet slang talk for "owned" as in you've proven someone wrong/you've won a debate/or you've outwitted someone. 

For any answers to those kinds of questions and such, please go here: *http://a.scarywater.net/saizen/*


----------



## faux_fox (Jan 5, 2006)

ZOMG~!  It's Kyle Hebert!  I can't wait to hear your Kiba lines coming up.  You were great in Full Metal alchemist and DBZ.  I like your broadcast.  You rock!


----------



## fireant353 (Jan 5, 2006)

thanks nah-nah


----------



## Kibavox (Jan 5, 2006)

Orochimaru was among the characters I tried out for at the time.....so I assume he has.  I do not know who got cast as who, though.  If I know, and I have permission to disclose it, I will.


----------



## B33 (Jan 5, 2006)

Questions for Kyle:

1. I heard two different scripts are recorded for the show.  Is there any difference between them? 

2. Also, have you heard any recent recordings of Narutos dub voice?  Has it changed at all from what we are hearing now (mainly the raspiness)?

Thanks for posting on NF forums.  Nice to have a talented VA here.


----------



## Weltallgaia (Jan 5, 2006)

Not so much a question but I think you should watch the entire series to see whats in store for you, like many have said you are voicing a very cool character, plus you can call it research . Based on other characters you've voiced I think kiba fits your style best sorta like adult gohan, not the strongest but definatly a bad ass.


----------



## Kibavox (Jan 6, 2006)

The scripts have only minor dialog differences.  Scripts are broken up into individual lines.  Sometimes there is an alternate line of dialog.  This gives Cartoon Network a choice.  

I haven't heard any of Maile's performance on the episodes I've dubbed (Naruto hasn't interacted with Kiba yet).  I would assume her vocal quality is the same.  

As much as I'd like to, I simply don't have the time to watch over 160 episodes of a show.  No voice actor has that kind of time.  We depend on the director when they go into a session.  The director has seen the episode in advance and has studied the script.  Since only a few episodes are recorded each week, its easiest to progress in chunks.


----------



## Weltallgaia (Jan 6, 2006)

yea... i kinda gave up sleep for a week and watched all 160 in that period.... i have an addictive personality


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 6, 2006)

Well I am in no position to advise Viz on anything nor do I expect you take this statement seriously in any sort of way, but in my own personal opinion the dub should not bother with episodes 136 on. The reasoning being:

In case you do not know, currently the Naruto anime is in a series of filler episodes. These episodes are intended to give the anime and manga some breathing space, as the anime was catching up with its manga counterpart rather quickly. These fillers began in episode 136 and have universally been of very poor quality. They serve no relevance to the overall plot and thus are of little importance to the series. 

Considering the dub will not reach episode 136 for quite some time (years) and the fillers are said to end this spring, I would think it to be a good idea if the dub could simply skip these horrific episodes and after episode 135, fast forward to non-filler episodes.

I realize as a voice actor you have no say in this matter...But this is me simply ranting more then anything else.


----------



## Yusuke Urameshi (Jan 7, 2006)

Sup Kyle, I loved your Karasu it was cool. Yu Yu Hakusho is my favorite anime ever. Good thing your voice acting as Kiba. Well goodluck with your future projects.


----------



## lo0p (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks for the answer Kyle, really looking forward to hearing your Kiba and other characters that'll be introduced in the next part of the story.  As great as the Haku/Zabuza story is, the next part can only be described as "epic".


----------



## Kankuro10123 (Jan 8, 2006)

ya its a cool voice yaaaaa


----------



## faux_fox (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm still in suspense...


----------



## nwoppertje (Jan 9, 2006)

I had a small question to Kyle.
I wonder if you know if the dubbed Naruto will get broadcasted in Europe, and preferrably the Netherlands? Or will it stay in the US and Canada only?

I know a French company has licenced Naruto (manga and epi 1 t/m 100 or so) for France, Belgium, Luxembourg and the Netherlands, but I wonder if you know if there's any chance we'd be seeing Naruto ever here....  

But yet...I question that....as Cartoon Network NL only shows Dutch dubbed cartoons and no anime anymore.... 

I think I've just answered my question. Naruto in the Netherlands would never happen... We're trapped in the Ugly Dutch Dubbed Canadian Cartoons Zone...


----------



## Kibavox (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm afraid I don't have any knowledge about the English "Naruto" dub going to other countries.  Hopefully it will.  I never have access to any information regarding decisions about the show....and I guess I shouldn't, as I'm just an actor.    Like any business, I guess they prefer to keep it that way.  Everyone just comes in and does their respective job.


----------



## JonnyCake (Jan 10, 2006)

These may have been asked, but I thought I would ask again. So did you get a lot of backround info on your character? Such as watching some of his fights that are upcoming, and maybe trying to get your voice similar to the Japanese version? Thanks for the time!


----------



## Kibavox (Jan 11, 2006)

When I first auditioned, I saw a picture and a character summary.  When I record, the director tells me what is happening in the episode and specifics of the scene I'm about to dub.  The actor doesn't see the episode or script ahead of time.....only the director.  

We preview each line in the original Japanese to get a feeling of how its performed and for mouth flap timing issues.  The Japanese voice is deeper than the one I am giving.


----------



## TheVileOne (Jan 11, 2006)

I don't know if this was ever answered, but the English ADR director for Naruto is Marc Handler.

Handler also worked on FLCL and was the English ADR writer for the Cowboy Bebop series and movies.  

Just to show you that the Naruto series has a strong pedigree and that same high quality work ethic we had with FLCL and Bebop.


----------



## lollerskater (Jan 11, 2006)

Kibavox said:
			
		

> The Japanese voice is deeper than the one I am giving.



That seems to be the case with most of the dub voices.  I guess it makes more sense since they ARE only like 12 and 13, but in another way it doesn't seem to fit because of how mature the characters act (specifically Shikamaru and Shino). A higher voice should fit Kiba fine though.


----------



## Okeaninai (Jan 11, 2006)

lollerskater said:
			
		

> That seems to be the case with most of the dub voices.  I guess it makes more sense since they ARE only like 12 and 13, but in another way it doesn't seem to fit because of how mature the characters act (specifically Shikamaru and Shino). A higher voice should fit Kiba fine though.



except for Sauske, who manged to keep his deeper-toned voice in the dub. Neji and Gaara are other characters besides Shino and Shikamaru who's character will loose a little from a voice not so deep. 

everyone else though, its no big deal. (out of the genin that is)

back on topic, 

it's intresting that the actor woudn't be able to see the episode before hand, is there any specific reason for that?


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Jan 12, 2006)

lollerskater said:
			
		

> That seems to be the case with most of the dub voices.  I guess it makes more sense since they ARE only like 12 and 13, but in another way it doesn't seem to fit because of how mature the characters act (specifically Shikamaru and Shino). A higher voice should fit Kiba fine though.


Yeah, Mr. Hebert said that he gave Kiba an Ed Elric-esque voice, and it seems like it'd fit.  I really can't wait for the Chuunin Exam arc in the dub.


----------



## Kibavox (Jan 12, 2006)

As the case with all dubbed anime, voice actors only see what they dub.  It is not standard practice to give the actors the episodes ahead of time.  Time is money.  Its not exactly efficient use of production time to have copies run off of episodes for personal research.  The director has the responsibility of studying the episodes ahead of time, so they know the context of all the performances and what to strive for with the actors in their sessions.


----------



## B33 (Jan 12, 2006)

*question...?*

Question for Kyle Hebert...

Do you know how far Viz is in to dubbing the series?


----------



## troll_king (Jan 12, 2006)

i think its 52


----------



## Shiron (Jan 12, 2006)

troll_king said:
			
		

> i think its 52


52 = Number of episodes that Cartoon Network bought thus far.
Viz has the rights to the entire anime.

What B33 asked was how many episodes have been fully dubbed thus far.


----------



## Kibavox (Jan 13, 2006)

I don't know how far into the series Viz has the rights for.  No clue as to how many episodes are fully dubbed.......I voiced for 34 a couple weeks ago.  But I don't know when the "final mix" gets done.


----------



## Axass (Jan 13, 2006)

We've got a voice actor of the Dub on NF? Lol, I love this forum.

Nice to meet you Mr. Hebert, it's great to have you here. Sorry for the laaaate welcoming but I've been out of here for quite a long time.

I don't have any questions right now (I live in Italy, hence the eng Dub isn't my primary concern), just wanted to say hi. =)


----------



## Kibavox (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi there!  Great to see Naruto fans from all over the globe!


----------



## lollerskater (Jan 13, 2006)

I have a quick question.

Has there ever been a situation where you've had a disagreement with the director over how you should voice a certain character?


----------



## Kibavox (Jan 13, 2006)

No disagreements.  As an actor, I am there to give the director/producers what they want.  I gave a certain voice in the audition, and that is what they based their casting decision on.  An actor has to match mouth flaps, act, maintain the character voice, and take direction.  It can be a hard thing to juggle sometimes, but thats the fun of it all.


----------



## hikaranko (Jan 13, 2006)

so... are you not even _allowed_ to disagree with the director? can't you just... suggest something? oh well... i dunno, it just seems unfair that you don't even get to see the episode you're dubbing beforehand...

so then, in light of all that, are you like, really super excited to see how it looks when it's all done??


----------



## Kibavox (Jan 13, 2006)

Well, its just not an actor's place to be at odds with the director.  Its the director's job to maintain consistency and see that the appropriate choices are made.  An actor can't be expected to review the episodes ahead of time.  We only need to know the context of the scenes, what is happening in the story arc.  Producers just don't view pre-viewing the eps as a necessary thing.  The director is in charge and calls the shots, therefore the director has to know the episodes inside and out and convey the information to the actor.  Its a symbiotic relationship.


----------



## TheVileOne (Jan 13, 2006)

From the sound of things its the director that watches the series, does all the research and keep things consistent as Kyle says.

I do have a couple questions for you Kyle.  Has playing Kiba left much of an impression on you yet, and if so what do you think of him? 

And, is there anything you do to get in your "Kiba zone"? Getting into character as Kiba and getting your voice to the Kiba level.  Sort of like how when you played Karasu on YuYu Hakusho, "Kurama, I _want_ _you_."


----------



## narutofan1010 (Jan 14, 2006)

Hey Mr Hebert your work in Dragonball Z/Gt must have been awsome as teen gohan because thanks to my mention of your voice being in Naruto I Actually got a friend of mine to start watching Naruto and he seems to like it despite the idea that Kiba has yet to make his consistant apperance.
Note the Reason i said what i said in referance to Dragon ball Z/GT was Because due to the repeats and slightly conviluted story i lost interest in the series and of course i have nothing against you because what i did watch of GT you were Awsome.


----------



## Kibavox (Jan 14, 2006)

Kiba strikes me as cocky, but also strong and heroic.  I've done a little digging  and the fans have been gracious enough to fill me in on some things here and there.  I'm not only thrilled to just be a part of such a hit show, but to also be portraying such a well-loved character.  

Since I've been doing character voices pretty much all my life, I don't have to do much to get into the "zone".  I think of myself as a radio station and I just "tune in" to the voice and mindset when called upon.  I've also done some bit parts on the show as some unnamed background characters (these haven't aired yet).  

Oh, by the way, please call me Kyle.  Thanks for the support!


----------



## Splyte (Jan 14, 2006)

the more i hear of what you think about kiba and they way you are doing his voice, the more anxious i am to hear it.

Kyle, what episode number was the first you recorded on for kiba? (i cant seem to remember kiba's first appearance in the anime)


----------



## Nathan (Jan 14, 2006)

ANBU_Matt said:
			
		

> the more i hear of what you think about kiba and they way you are doing his voice, the more anxious i am to hear it.
> 
> Kyle, what episode number was the first you recorded on for kiba? (i cant seem to remember kiba's first appearance in the anime)



Well, wasn't it Episode 3? Kiba did a chuckle. 

Kyle, were you the one that did the chuckle?  A lot of the viewers loved the chuckle Kiba did.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 14, 2006)

I am rather suprised, people from other companies like 4kids would never do this.  I hope that you do a good job and that the whiners leave you alone  . I wont be able to hear your voice for atleast another half year or never since Belgium mostly just uses dutch dubs.


PS: tell your boss to make sure the dub to Belgium is in english or I will come and kill him   .


----------



## son_michael (Jan 14, 2006)

hi kyle

just want to say that I love your work!

quick question though, on your website you say that most va's struggle with paying the bills

so voice actors dont get paid good?

anyway thanks for posting on these boards! it means alot to know that voice actars actually care about there work and all the fans!


----------



## Splyte (Jan 15, 2006)

Akasun said:
			
		

> Well, wasn't it Episode 3? Kiba did a chuckle.
> 
> Kyle, were you the one that did the chuckle?  A lot of the viewers loved the chuckle Kiba did.


i dont think that was him since he wasnt cast until more episodes had already aired. so they could have just kept the same chuckle as the japanese ep. since it wasnt to important


----------



## Kromagnum (Jan 15, 2006)

Akasun said:
			
		

> Well, wasn't it Episode 3? Kiba did a chuckle.
> 
> Kyle, were you the one that did the chuckle?  A lot of the viewers loved the chuckle Kiba did.



It wasn't him.  I already asked him this on AIM back when he first showed up on the forums.

I do have a question for you, Kyle.  When you are recording lines, do you hear the other recorded voices, so that you can have your character 'react' to them?  Or do you just record them without hearing anyone/anything else that is going on?


----------



## Kibavox (Jan 15, 2006)

To confirm, that was NOT me as Kiba on episode 3's chuckle.  I have no clue who that is.  The show was already well into production by the time the round of characters came up for audition that I tried out for.  The first episode where I come in is 20.....but its only a quick breathing reaction (his team has just finished some exercises).  My first dialog is in episode 23.  

As for voice actor pay......most have to rely on other income to make ends meet.  Voice gigs aren't like a 9 to 5 job.  They're sporadic.  It could be a couple hours here, a few there.  Different projects pay different ways (hourly, per session, etc).  Successful voice actors rely on being casted in commercials, video games, cartoons and such......all of which pay ALOT more than anime.  Its also a very competitive field.  In Los Angeles, there are literally thousands of people trying out for all types of projects daily.  Only a very small portion of those end up getting cast.  But we stick to the grind.  We love what we do......and its important to love what ya do.


----------



## Splyte (Jan 15, 2006)

Thats great, episode 20 is next week. I cant wait for it.


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah, I'm squeeing of giddy happiness that the Chuunin Exam arc is finally starting.  I really can't wait to hear all the voices, especially yours, Kyle (I feel so disrespectful just saying your first name, heh).


----------



## IBU (Jan 15, 2006)

Good luck with portraying Kiba in the dub. He is one of my favourite characters.


----------



## Phosphorus (Jan 15, 2006)

A dub VA on the forums? That's awesome! And he's coming to Tekkoshocon? Even more awesome! Makes me want to go now XD.


----------



## Kibavox (Jan 16, 2006)

Yep, I'll definitely be hanging with peeps at Tekkoshocon in Pittsburgh.  Hope to see ya there!  

Hope I don't indirectly build too much hype on the voice.  I'm sure there will plenty of people who won't think it fits Kiba......ya can't please all the people all the time, afterall.  So I put it out there.  Just think "Gohan impersonating Ed from FMA".


----------



## Knight of Fate (Jan 16, 2006)

I watched the Dub which my friend recorded for me, oh man, Kiba's voice was awesome and fitted him! Great job, Kyle-san! XD


----------



## Splyte (Jan 16, 2006)

Knight of Fate said:
			
		

> I watched the Dub which my friend recorded for me, oh man, Kiba's voice was awesome and fitted him! Great job, Kyle-san! XD


what are you saying, the episode hasnt even aired yet.:S


----------



## Kibavox (Jan 16, 2006)

Yeah.....it hasn't aired yet.  I went back and watched Kiba's one little chuckle reaction in episode 3.  DEFINITELYI was NOT me.


----------



## Marysmary (Jan 16, 2006)

Um Wow. I really can't believe there's a voice actor in the forums. It's a pleasure to meet you. ^^

Kiba's not my favorite character (sasuke fangirl all the way), but he's one of my favorites. 
I just read 15 pages of this thread..and I noticed a lot of people are asking the same questions over and over..o.o

Um..Happy Martin Luther King's Day! 
(Ran out of things to say..)


----------



## Okeaninai (Jan 16, 2006)

most people (it seams) don't always go through the previous pages before they start posting. especially if theres more than 2 or 3. seeing as what kind of thread this is one should at least go through the previous page but....


----------



## Splyte (Jan 16, 2006)

Kibavox said:
			
		

> Yeah.....it hasn't aired yet.  I went back and watched Kiba's one little chuckle reaction in episode 3.  DEFINITELYI was NOT me.


im pretty sure that they just left the same clip from the japanese version because i remember saying that it sounded exactly like kiba.


----------



## Knight of Fate (Jan 17, 2006)

man, i thought that was you, Kyle. Ah well. *continue on watching the subs*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 20, 2006)

This might be a stupid question but have you ever worked for 4kids? Might of been asked before


----------



## Kibavox (Jan 20, 2006)

Never have worked with 4Kids.  They do their recording in New York.


----------



## lollerskater (Jan 20, 2006)

Do you have any idea what's going on in the story when you're recording the dialogue, or does it just seem like competely random lines?


----------



## Kibavox (Jan 20, 2006)

The director tells the actor at the beginning of the session what the setup of the episode/story is.  The director is in charge of reviewing the episodes/scripts ahead of time and to maintain consistency in tone and performance.  The director also chooses which take ends up on the final product. We watch each line in Japanese, then we dub it.  If there are technical issues, or if the flow isn't there, the actor is called back in later to re-record the line(s).  

I've seen it suggested on this forum that the actors watch the shows ahead of time as research.  While a good idea in theory, its not practical from a production standpoint.  Actors are paid to do a job and time is money.  A bulk of our time is spent going to other auditions, working on other projects, or even other jobs (since you most can't live on VAing along).  There simply isn't enough time to have each actor watch the entire series.  As long as the actor understands the overall story and the correct context of the scene, that should be all they really need to get the job done.    

Matching lip flaps is a very technical skill (and harder to do than one might, especially in one take).  Because the flaps are only so long, that limits one's performance ability.  And yes, admittedly, some lines can come across stilted.  
Its a balancing act though.  The actor gives their take.......the director evaluates it......several others are done......and the director chooses a first pick and possibly an alternate as a back up take.


----------



## Rukie (Jan 20, 2006)

I don't know if this has already been asked or not, but would it be possible for you to maybe tell other Naruto Voice Actors, if you happen to meet them at events or something, about these forums? Maybe they could join, and visit in their spare time. Just a thought...


----------



## Kibavox (Jan 20, 2006)

Well, actually since actors are recorded individually.....we never really see each other.  I haven't met Maile, Dave, or Yuri yet.  I've met Kate once.  As I am new to the team, I don't want to be overzealous.  Actors tend to meet and hang more at conventions.  So, I'm sure word will spread that way as well.  Alot of actors either don't have the time, or perhaps the inclination to have the sort of internet presence that I choose to have.  That's not to say that they don't care.


----------



## nah-nah (Jan 21, 2006)

I believe Yuri already knows about these forums.  When episode 3 showed up, another member and I emailed him, and told him about the forums and gave him the links to check it out.  

I think he's busy with other things; the last thing I heard about him was that he and Temari's voice actress, Tara Platt (I think that's how it's spelled) have formed their own production company.  He's pretty busy too, but like Kyle said, that doesn't mean that he or the others don't care.

Anyway, I'm glad we have Kyle around here.

When's your debut, Kyle?  I forget which episode number we're to see you on.


----------



## NickDudeNick (Jan 21, 2006)

Doesn't Kiba make a small appearence in 23 and 24? I don't remember if he says any lines or not but I do remember him being there.

The next time we see him is around 27 or 28ish I think...


----------



## Darth Judicar (Jan 21, 2006)

I think, nah-nah, Kyle makes his debut in 20, which is today's episode, but it's just a quick breath. (Training exercises) Then his real dialogue is in 23, where all the Rookie 9 meet...


----------



## NickDudeNick (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah, he just breathed a bit in today's episode. Nothing more than that.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 21, 2006)

You probably don't know but you never know, does viz have any plans to dub Bleach?


----------



## Kibavox (Jan 21, 2006)

No clue on "Bleach".  Though given how rabid the fans are about that nowadays, I'd bet its just a matter of time.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 21, 2006)

Bleach is somewhat of a "sister series" of Naruto...Most Naruto fans watch it as well.

It appeals to the same marketing group and is probably the 2nd biggest thing besides Naruto. I imagine one of Viz's rival companies will attempt to get it for this reason and Viz may be somewhat drained after buying the rights to Naruto.


----------



## Setsuna Asuka (Jan 21, 2006)

Funimation is most likely to license it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 21, 2006)

Setsuna Asuka said:
			
		

> Funimation is most likely to license it.


Uck crap but still beter then 4 kids


"drunken scenes 4 kids version" Oh poo I have stomach aches from this coca cola even though it is so yummy


----------



## Setsuna Asuka (Jan 21, 2006)

The YuYu Hakusho Dub was great so I really wouldn't worry.

Of course some voices didn't fit but overall it was great


----------



## Kirbopher15 (Jan 22, 2006)

Considering Bleach is a show ABOUT ghosts, and thus death, I doubt it's something that 4Kids is going to be interested in. Any other company could pick it up.

But aaaaanyway...Hey Kyle, it's me again XD

Here's a question though, aside from Kiba obviously, are there any other characters you've seen so far in the show that you really liked as favorites, or is it a bit too early before you could make that decision?

Also (and since I've talked to you about this on AIM a little bit I think you know what I'm talking about), if there was a new series in the works down at FUNimation and the director wanted to cast you as a main character, would you actually be ABLE to play a character that doesn't just appear for a few episodes, or for a video game's length, since you'd have to be in Texas for a long time and you've now officially moved to LA?


----------



## Kibavox (Jan 23, 2006)

From what I've seen between the dub on Cartoon Network and anime music vids, Kakashi and Gaara are my faves so far.  

As for your theorhetical situation, Funimation would never cast someone who lives five states away.  It just doesn't make financial sense from a production standpoint.  If I couldn't fly out on a moment's notice, that would hold up production , thus costing ALOT.  It'd be different if it were just a matter of a few hours drive.  I was passed over on alot of shows they got within the past year, which influenced my decision to go ahead and move to LA in 2005.  
While I did get alot of bit part/episodic character work, I wanted to expand.  

Of course, moving to a larger city like LA means I have to pretty much start over.  But I have made great strides in a short amount of time (landing the agent, going SAG, and of course, getting on "Naruto".


----------



## ai_love_gaara (Jan 23, 2006)

o, wow hi Kyle  :amazed ^^

(i havent posted in here before) how cool is this!?

the dub hasnt reached my country yet (maybe 2 more years?) So im afraid i cant see your work   

but i have a question.
how come voice actors are sometimes replaced in dubs, like, a character has one voice actor for a while and then suddenly changes. dont voice actors have some kind of contract?  because i find it really annoying when a character has his/her VA changed.
for example, in Yugioh Mai Valentine's VA was changed; in Sailor Moon, Sailor Moon had 3 different VA and many other characters, but in the Japanese versions the voices hardly ever or never change.

umm, why is that?  its just that its really noticable and annoying and i hope it doesnt happen to naruto...

(nooo!!! dont leave us Kyle! lol)


----------



## Nathan (Jan 23, 2006)

ai_love_gaara said:
			
		

> o, wow hi Kyle   ^^
> (i havent posted in here before) how cool is this!?
> 
> the dub hasnt reached my country yet (maybe 2 more years?) So im afraid i cant see your work
> ...



Oh! Good question.

They also changed Kohaku's VA of InuYasha past episode 100.


----------



## Kromagnum (Jan 23, 2006)

I've never heard Kohaku's VA after they changed it, but his original one sucked bad.  The kid is supposed to be 11 and he sounds like he's 45.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 23, 2006)

Kromagnum said:
			
		

> I've never heard Kohaku's VA after they changed it, but his original one sucked bad.  The kid is supposed to be 11 and he sounds like he's 45.



Yeah, but now he sounds like he is 9 years old.


----------



## fakechief (Jan 23, 2006)

First off i would like 2 say HELLO great work on teen gohan it was amazing, just a few ?'s i would like 2 ask.

i no u worked with the VA for vegeta for dbz any word what hes up 2 and maybe some sort of a part in naruto.

also have u heard the vocie acter for rock lee becoause hes my fav *no offence* lol


----------



## Prodigy-child (Jan 23, 2006)

ai_love_gaara said:
			
		

> o, wow hi Kyle  :amazed ^^
> 
> (i havent posted in here before) how cool is this!?
> 
> ...



Well I know for Sailor Moon's English Va (the second one) became pregnant and was unable to continue.


----------



## Kirbopher15 (Jan 23, 2006)

Kromagnum said:
			
		

> I've never heard Kohaku's VA after they changed it, but his original one sucked bad.  The kid is supposed to be 11 and he sounds like he's 45.



Um...not exactly. That would be Alex Doduk, and he also palyed the voice of Lan Hikair on Megaman NT Warrior. He, along with Bill Switzer and Christopher Gray, eventually left the voice acting business due to them not having the 'kid' voices anymore. Most of them started their acting career when they were really young, and stopped once they reached the teenager age, which was something that I got straight from the English director of Inuyasha's mouth when I was at Otakon '05. It happens in a lot of cases. Haley Joel Osment eventually left the live action acting biz, and now does more of voice acting work like with IGPX and Kingdom Hearts (2), for the same reasons as Alex and the others. As for them, all of Alex Doduk's parts were eventually replaced with other voice actors, like Dan McKinnon replaced him as Kohaku in Inuyasha, and Brad Swaile replaced him as Lan in Megaman NT Warrior. So, as far as 'sounding like a 45-year old' goes, I think you're getting a few things mixed up.

Oh and Kyle, 'nother quick follow-up question. I remember that Trevor Devall (from Ocean Studios) mentioned in an interview that he worked on a show called "Nurse Wich Komugi" with Monica Rial, who's obviously part of ADV and is in Texas, but he said he recorded for the show while he was still in Vancouver. So, if something like an American show were made, but with the FUNimation cast, would there be a way to get voices from other states anyhow? Since technology has improved so much, it probably woudlb e as simple as saving the recordings on a hard drive or disc, sending them to a computer in a different place and putting them where they need to be. The only thing that would complicate things would be if a different recording studio would actually ALLOW that (sorry if this is getting unecassarily complicated, but again, I think you kinda know why I'm asking about this). Thanks for taking the time to answer my stuff.


----------



## Manetheren (Jan 23, 2006)

There is actually starting to be more cross use of Voice actors from Ocean into American studios now it seems.

Most recent example I can think of.

Fullmetal Alchemist.  A Funimation (therefore Texas I believe) dub.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hohenheim Elric


 is being voiced by Scott McNeil (voice of Koga in Inuyasha, and an Ocean regular)


----------



## Kibavox (Jan 23, 2006)

Actors change on a dub due to any number of reasons.  Perhaps personal circumstances, studios changing, availability...that sort of thing.  With DBZ, the first two seasons were in Canada, then Funimation switched their recording to studios in Texas.  Now for a show, especially of that length, it just makes more sense to use local talent.  

For FMA, with all the VAs who've made cameos, they flew down for a con and happened to go into Funimation to record their parts.  I think Scott may have made a special trip, but yeah.  What's not happening (as far as I know) is American VAs ending up on Canadian dubs.  Guess there's too much red tape, Canadian union rules, etc.  

If it were just audio, then yes, the technology exist for sessions.  This is often done in commercials, and I've done it with video game recordings.  Its called an ISDN, which is basically a phone patch that allows digital audio quality between two studios.  With audio, and with games, there's no mouth flap matching needed.  With anime, actors DO need to see the video, and to run video AND audio, and everything would be too tedious and expensive.  

Chris Sabat runs his own production company and still records with Funimation.  I don't think he has any plans to try to get onto "Naruto".  Vic Mignogna (Ed from FMA) REALLY wants to get on though.  Hoping they'll find a way for that to happen.  But since he lives five states away, it really can't be that large a part.  

As for Rock Lee, I do not know who is voicing him.  I haven't recorded any Kiba lines since Dec. 28.


----------



## Kromagnum (Jan 23, 2006)

Of course I was exaggerating when I said he sounded 45.  I'm just saying he sounded waaaay too old for the part, which you just confirmed by saying that's the reason he left.


----------



## Kirbopher15 (Jan 24, 2006)

But aaaanyway, before I break off into a Doduk tangent (sorry Kromag)- Vic wants to try and audition for Naruto huh? That's pretty cool! Even if it ends up being just a smal part I'm sure the fans would be squealin' XD Yeah, Mike McFarland completely went to town when he worked on FMA. Not even with just Scott McNiel, but Mike Sinternickolas and Johnny Yong Bosch were big surprises too!


----------



## Kibavox (Jan 24, 2006)

Yep, Mike pulled off quite a nice feat getting VAs from all over onto such an awesome show.  Monica Rial came out here and recorded on "Mermaid Forest" fairly recently as well.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 24, 2006)

Nothing to do with VAing or Naruto, but... have you met any lucky ladies while in Sherman Oaks or on the job?


----------



## Kibavox (Jan 25, 2006)

Haven't yet.  Not single ones anyway.  DOH!


----------



## Joeku (Jan 27, 2006)

Firstly, excellent work on Falman. All of Mustang's team are excellently portrayed.

I'm curious...do you have any idea who Mr. Mignogna is interested in playing in Naruto? Aside from Kiba, Zaku, and possibly Kabuto (all of whom are likely cast by now), I can't think of a single voice that could be remotely suitable by his voice. But then what do I know? I'm no VA.

Another question if I may, Kyle. Does it ever feel odd being completely cut off from everything in the booth? It's obviously soundproof, and it must be so quiet that you can hear your own heartbeat. It's probably dark as well, so that you can see the video you're recording for wherever it may be (behind glass or in a TV or somesuch). Is it ever creepy? Well, maybe not now, what with your experience, but WAS it?

Final question, sir: 30 second plus screaming as Gohan -- easy, or hard?


----------



## Kirbopher15 (Jan 27, 2006)

Apparantly Vic wanted to play Naruto HIMSELF from what I've been told, but like he mentioned, he's 5 states away XD


----------



## Sryche (Jan 27, 2006)

Omg my post was deleted. I have just made a comment in there, i just said, I am here for Kyle LOL


----------



## Okeaninai (Jan 27, 2006)

Joeku said:
			
		

> Final question, sir: 30 second plus screaming as Gohan -- easy, or hard?



lol I have to say i'm quite curious about this my self. thoes Saiyan power up yelling sessions are legendary


----------



## Kibavox (Jan 27, 2006)

Saiyan power ups DEFINITELY take the wind out of ya.  I never passed out in the booth (though others have, heheh) but I did get significantly lightheaded.  One ep I had to do five Kamehamehas.......brutal!


----------



## ShaolinMilk (Jan 27, 2006)

Kibavox said:
			
		

> Saiyan power ups DEFINITELY take the wind out of ya.  I never passed out in the booth (though others have, heheh) but I did get significantly lightheaded.  One ep I had to do five Kamehamehas.......brutal!


lol...

I can't even imagine doing that. Screaming kamehameha over and over is just wow.

By the way, I loved your work you done with Gohan in dbz. Very nice, indeed. =]


----------



## Weltallgaia (Jan 28, 2006)

didn't Sean Schemmel pass out, although he prolly had it the worst as goku?


----------



## Kirbopher15 (Jan 28, 2006)

Weltallgaia said:
			
		

> didn't Sean Schemmel pass out, although he prolly had it the worst as goku?



Dude...Super Saiyan 3. OUCH. XD

Doin' stuff like that takes talent though. I did like, 4 or 5 DBZ screams for one of my recent flash movies and learned how brutal it can be x_x;


----------



## fakechief (Jan 28, 2006)

not only are u a great voice acter kiba, but u are just a great person aswell for honouring us by coming 2 this site. im sure i can speak for many people saying were extremly grateful for having u here, and i really do hope u kick some serious as* hehe. 

for my ?, becoause i no u love them 

whats been your hardest VA been so far, was it say commercials or maybe a specific gohan scene or somethin else. also whos your bestfriend in the VA business and what does he do in roles. 

and 1 more, any chance a new dbz going 2 come out lol. i would love 2 c u kick as* as teen gohan again lol.


----------



## Kibavox (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanx!  Hardest role might actually be Falman on FMA.  The director had to tweak my vocal register to get him in a consistent range.  Too high, I'd sound like Gohan.  Too low, it'd just sound wrong.  Hardest scenes have always been the uber screaming for 30 seconds or longer.  I nearly pass out!  I'd say Steve Blum (Zabuza) has been like a guardian angel to me.  He is responsible for getting in with his agent, getting the audition on "Naruto", and getting my foot in the door in other studios as well.  

DBZ is done, I'm afraid.  I mean, come on, isn't 500 episodes enough?  
And of course, the selfish part of me wishes there were more, for that exact reason you said:  SO GOHAN CAN KICK SOME MORE ASS!


----------



## Danielle inactive (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi Kyle! I love your Gohan, Karasu, and Saiyaman. (I never heard your FMA role)

Here's my question: Out of the episodes of Naruto you've seen, which one(s) are your fav?


----------



## Seany (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey kyle! i just have to say good work with your roles, especially dbz! I can't wait to hear you as Kiba, i know you'll be great


----------



## Kirbopher15 (Jan 28, 2006)

Kibavox said:
			
		

> DBZ is done, I'm afraid.  I mean, come on, isn't 500 episodes enough?
> And of course, the selfish part of me wishes there were more, for that exact reason you said:  SO GOHAN CAN KICK SOME MORE ASS!



Well there's always the video games right? XD


----------



## Kirsten (Jan 28, 2006)

WOW. You know Steve Blum? He is SOOOO awesome! Very talented.....Zabuza _is_ one of my favorite characters...Next time you see him, can you tell him about this website?! I wanna talk to him lol. Oh, and good luck playing Kiba. I'm a dub watcher only so I really don't know what to expect. Kiba looks like a cool character though.

Kyle, that shirt on your website is hilarious!  Not having to read subtitles...priceless lol. I might buy one.....I am not a dub hater....I'M A DUB LUVA! lol I actually prefer dub over sub, so....yep, Naruto dub rules! Oh, and if I wanted to read anime, I'd just buy MANGA! lol That was funny too. I bet that shirt would really shut up dub haters!


----------



## Kibavox (Jan 28, 2006)

So far I've REALLY loved Zabuza's fights.  Steve is more of a private person....I don't think he's ever posted anywhere.  He hopes to one day have his own website though.


----------



## BushidoPunk (Jan 28, 2006)

Two more episodes and we'll get to hear your voice, Mr. Herbert.  I'm really looking forward to it. 

So far, I've been very impressed by all the dub voice actors and actresses.  Despite what the nay-sayers have to say about the dub acting, I think the Naruto dubbing has gone very well 

*-EDIT-*
So you liked the Zabuza fight?  Its definitely a memorable fight.  Personally episode 19 is my favorite because of how moving it is.  Probably the best episode that shows the quality of the series.


----------



## Kibavox (Jan 29, 2006)

For the record, the last name is "Hebert", not "Herbert".  Pronounced "ay-bear".  Louisiana French.


----------



## SasukeFX (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey,Kyle would you happen to know who's voicing Orochimaru?


----------



## Lazarus (Jan 29, 2006)

Hmmm, well, I've always wondered: Do some VA's sound kind of strange when they're not voicing a character? Or are most of them just very talented at manipulating their voices?

And sorry if someone's already asked this question. To be honest, I haven't read every page XD


----------



## Prodigy-child (Jan 29, 2006)

Next week we'll be hearing you voice soon, am I right?  Aren't you excited, Kyle??! XD


----------



## BushidoPunk (Jan 29, 2006)

Kibavox said:
			
		

> For the record, the last name is "Hebert", not "Herbert".  Pronounced "ay-bear".  Louisiana French.


OH SNAP!   I totally read that wrong.  Sorry about the misspell


----------



## SasukeFX (Jan 29, 2006)

pinkmint,some do and some don't  Johnny Young Bosch kinda sounds weird when hes not voicing


----------



## Rukie (Jan 29, 2006)

Prodigy-child said:
			
		

> Next week we'll be hearing you voice soon, am I right?  Aren't you excited, Kyle??! XD



Unless I'm mistaken, I believe Kiba comes in in episode 23, and next week is episode 22 (Chuunin Challenge: Rock Lee vs. Sasuke). Two more weeks...


----------



## Prodigy-child (Jan 29, 2006)

Rukie said:
			
		

> Unless I'm mistaken, I believe Kiba comes in in episode 23, and next week is episode 22 (Chuunin Challenge: Rock Lee vs. Sasuke). Two more weeks...



Aww damn it!  Well, it's soon, right?!  2 Weeks....though that sounds like forever


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Kyle, sorry for my late wake-up call, I haven't noticed this thread up until now. Anyway, you were one of the best VAs in DBZ, and I hope you'll do a great job as Kiba (2 more weeks, but I know you can pull it off).

Anyway, I don't anything specific to ask, but just to say: Keep up the good work... and hope you won't have "Super Saiyan Moments" if you know what I mean . Don't worry, Kiba doesn't scream too much


----------



## Beautiful Beast (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Kyle, nice to have you join us here!  I noticed from your profile on imdb.com that you're a Dr. Pepper lover.  Big ups for that. 

Anyway, I had a quick question that I don't know if you may have any knowledge on.  I read that one of the challenges for you as a VA is matching the lip syncs of the animation with your lines.  Do you know if when they create the series in Japan, whether the voices are recorded first and the animators animate around the voices, or do the Japanese VA's have to sync with the animation like you?  Thanks.


----------



## Kromagnum (Jan 30, 2006)

Beautiful Beast said:
			
		

> Hello Kyle, nice to have you join us here!  I noticed from your profile on imdb.com that you're a Dr. Pepper lover.  Big ups for that.
> 
> Anyway, I had a quick question that I don't know if you may have any knowledge on.  I read that one of the challenges for you as a VA is matching the lip syncs of the animation with your lines.  Do you know if when they create the series in Japan, whether the voices are recorded first and the animators animate around the voices, or do the Japanese VA's have to sync with the animation like you?  Thanks.



Huge thumbs up on Dr. Pepper, it owns.  Also, on the Japanese voice recording...  I'm not sure, but I think the show is animated first, and the Japanese VA's have to somewhat sync the same way the English VA's do.  I say this because many times I've been watching the subs and I'll see and hear where the voices and lip movements just dont match up.  However, they are probably animated with a script in mind, otherwise they wouldn't know how many lip movements to do, so I dunno.


----------



## Kibavox (Jan 30, 2006)

It is true that anime in Japan is animated first and dubbed afterwards.  If ya watch close, you'll notice alot of times, they don't bother to match the lip flaps!

A friend I've known since high school wrote that "bio" on IMDB.com.  Pretty funny.  Since I've moved to LA, I've drank alot more Twister grape soda than Dr. Pepper.  More juice and water too.


----------



## SasukeFX (Jan 30, 2006)

Yea,I've noticed them not trying to match the lip motions as well


----------



## Alunus (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey Kyle, I don't know if it's been asked before (probably though), but do you speak Japanese or have a good knowledge of it. I've noticed (particulary in the Naruto dub thus far) a lot of the voice actors have been pronouncing the Japanese names and words in Japanese rather than with an English sound, for example Kakashi says "Sakura" with a rolled R making it sound like "Sakuda". Do the producers tell you how to pronounce certain things, or is it up to yours (and they'res) discretion?


----------



## Kirsten (Jan 30, 2006)

Kibavox said:
			
		

> So far I've REALLY loved Zabuza's fights.  Steve is more of a private person....I don't think he's ever posted anywhere.  He hopes to one day have his own website though.



Oh man, I LOVED the Zabuza and Haku fights! Zabuza, Haku, and Kakashi are my favorite characters....maybe Kiba can be a part of my favorite character list someday  Oh, I hope Steve gets his own website too  That would be cool. Also, do you watch IGPX? Does Steve do one of the voices on that show? I swear, one of the characters sounded exactly like him on Saturday's episode...I noticed when the credits rolled that Dave Wittenberg's name was on the list...


----------



## Kibavox (Jan 31, 2006)

I don't speak Japanese.  The director tells us the pronunciations.  Yep, Steve is on IGPX.  That's a show I'd REALLY like to get on.  Maybe eventually hehe.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jan 31, 2006)

Hey Kyle, Steve Blum and Mary Elizabeth McGlynnis are scheduled to appear at animeboston this May. What's your status on visiting animecons this year? Since Naruto is a recently dubbed anime, this could be one of the first Naruto VA coming-togethers, right?


----------



## Lazarus (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks for answering, SasukeFX ^^ I find it kind of hard to believe that they can do those crazy voices... Though I thought the announcer people for commercials were robots until I visited Kyle's page :\


----------



## Kibavox (Jan 31, 2006)

I saw about Anime Boston.  Wish I could go.  But they haven't invited me.  I'm actually booked for another convention that same weekend (Animazement, in Durham, NC).  I've got plenty of con appearances lined up for the year, and I'm open to more.  Just click on APPEARANCES on .  If you guys would be interested in seeing me as a guest somewhere, email your local con peeps!


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Jan 31, 2006)

Kibavox said:
			
		

> I don't speak Japanese.  The director tells us the pronunciations.  Yep, Steve is on IGPX.  That's a show I'd REALLY like to get on.  Maybe eventually hehe.


That would be SO FREAKING AWESOME if you got on it!  I'm in love with that show so much.  So much I'm keeping up with the Japanese showings to stay ahead of the game.  I don't know how far into the dubbing they are, though.  ^.^;;

Mr. Blum does a great Cunningham, btw.  If you ever see him again, tell him IGPX fans love his Cunningham.  Voice wise, that is.  They're somewhat turned off by his uber arrogance.  XD


----------



## Knight of Fate (Jan 31, 2006)

Kibavox said:
			
		

> I saw about Anime Boston.  Wish I could go.  But they haven't invited me.  I'm actually booked for another convention that same weekend (Animazement, in Durham, NC).  I've got plenty of con appearances lined up for the year, and I'm open to more.  Just click on APPEARANCES on .  If you guys would be interested in seeing me as a guest somewhere, email your local con peeps!



Thats so cool , too bad I don't live in US....TT^TT

You should join the Kiba FC, Kyle. J/K lol just kidding:amazed ! Tons of spoilers there :S XD


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Jan 31, 2006)

He did a while back, but he's busy I'm sure, so he's unable to frequent it.


----------



## Kirsten (Feb 1, 2006)

Kibavox said:
			
		

> I saw about Anime Boston.  Wish I could go.  But they haven't invited me.  I'm actually booked for another convention that same weekend (Animazement, in Durham, NC).  I've got plenty of con appearances lined up for the year, and I'm open to more.  Just click on APPEARANCES on .  If you guys would be interested in seeing me as a guest somewhere, email your local con peeps!




You're.....you're coming to North Carolina??? Sweet! I live 2 hours away from Durham! Yay! You're coming! :chimpo Oh yeah, I finally heard your "teen Gohan" voice. I was playing my friend's budokai game and had the chance to listen to it. I can definately imagine Kiba having a voice somewhat like that.


----------



## Kibavox (Feb 1, 2006)

Coolio!  Yeah......Kiba sounds like Gohan with Ed from FMA's cockiness.


----------



## Rukie (Feb 1, 2006)

Another week and a half before we hear dub Kiba for the first time... I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Feb 3, 2006)

I know!  I'm so excited, man.  DUB KIBA MAN, WHOOT!


----------



## Joeku (Feb 4, 2006)

One week left for us Canadians.

So, Kyle, are you going to be sitting down with a big bowl of popcorn to watch your debut, or will you be out-and-about?


----------



## Kirsten (Feb 4, 2006)

Joeku said:
			
		

> One week left for us Canadians.
> 
> So, Kyle, are you going to be sitting down with a big bowl of popcorn to watch your debut, or will you be out-and-about?



 I know I am! (about the popcorn thingy) Dang-it, you've people got me all excited about Kiba's appearance  I know Kiba's voice won't disappoint.....except the dub haters.....can anything satisfy them? Seriously.


----------



## Ed_luver2006 (Feb 6, 2006)

*finally got off lazy butt to come to this topic* I need to stop slacking off, okay I missed the last 2 episodes, so has Kiba's voice aired yet?  I heared Kankuro and Temari.  I can't remember Gaara's and I heard that last episode's Everyone's voice played...is that true?  I can;t even remember the voice's in Japanese at this point *need to watch some epy's again*


----------



## Kibavox (Feb 6, 2006)

Kiba FINALLY starts talking this Saturday......episode 23.  Its not alot, but its something, hehe.  I expect there'll be haters.  Can't please everybody.  I REALLY  appreciate all the support from you guys though!


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm sure you'll be great, Kyle.

Personally, I've liked every dub voice so far, and I'm sure Kiba, with you portraying him, will be no different. 

Oh, and Kyle, I made this Kiba avatar awhile back, if you'd like, being a forum moderator, I could upload it for you if you like it: 



And yeah, I could make it smaller if you want.


----------



## TheAlmightyOverlord (Feb 6, 2006)

Kibavox said:
			
		

> Kiba FINALLY starts talking this Saturday......episode 23.  Its not alot, but its something, hehe.  I expect there'll be haters.  Can't please everybody.  I REALLY  appreciate all the support from you guys though!




Hello Mr.Kyle. I am sure you will do a fine job, I really liked Dragon Ball Z and  I liked your Teen Gohan voice very much, you got Great Saiyaman perfectly. I don't really have any questions, only compliments.


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm sure you sound great.  Everyone here has faith in you, Kyle.  ^.^;;


----------



## Splyte (Feb 7, 2006)

Only 3 more days until the episode and I could not possibly be any more excited. They way you described how kiba will sound sounds very interesting, it will be great!


----------



## mightymask (Feb 8, 2006)

As far as I'm concerned, the fact that you posted so much on the forum regarding your experiences and just your energy for Naruto in general - that right there made me a Kyle supporter. You're right that you won't please everybody no matter how good you are and it's good that you know that. I look at the posters (with an average age of 13) that do most of the blasting of these great performances of the English voices. I'm glad you seem to have the maturity to ignore these. Kick some butt!! Congrats!! It's going to be a long fun ride so just enjoy


----------



## Kibavox (Feb 8, 2006)

Oh, and TenshiOni......I'd LOVE to have that Kiba avatar.  Shrunk down I guess so it'll fit?  THANKS A TON!


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Feb 8, 2006)

Kibavox said:
			
		

> I don't speak Japanese.  The director tells us the pronunciations.  Yep, Steve is on IGPX.  That's a show I'd REALLY like to get on.  Maybe eventually hehe.



Didn't Steve do, the team leader for Team Valchstein?  I was wondering since they sound the same.  Good Luck on your premier!


----------



## Kirsten (Feb 8, 2006)

Kibavox said:
			
		

> Kiba FINALLY starts talking this Saturday......episode 23.  Its not alot, but its something, hehe.  I expect there'll be haters.  Can't please everybody.  I REALLY  appreciate all the support from you guys though!



You KNOW there will be haters! lol People try to compare the voices to the Japanese ones instead of seeing that the voices fit the character. They should be happy that Naruto didn't have a "Monkey D. Luffy" voice from One Piece! lol


----------



## Splyte (Feb 8, 2006)

Comparing the voices to the japanese ones is really stupid because usually it is a new take on the voice which is good. people just need to be more open to change.

400th post


----------



## tiwo (Feb 8, 2006)

no matter what anyone says the american dubs suck. they better not make hiis voice as high as naruto or sakura's.


----------



## Steel Guardian (Feb 8, 2006)

Kibavox said:
			
		

> I saw about Anime Boston.  Wish I could go.  But they haven't invited me.  I'm actually booked for another convention that same weekend (Animazement, in Durham, NC).  I've got plenty of con appearances lined up for the year, and I'm open to more.  Just click on APPEARANCES on .  If you guys would be interested in seeing me as a guest somewhere, email your local con peeps!



Awesome! I live in Durham!  Keep up the good work, Kyle.


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 8, 2006)

No problem. There ya go, Kyle. ^^


----------



## SniperDragon (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow, I just heard the demo from all your past works and you have quite some range. How do you do it, Kyle?


----------



## Kibavox (Feb 9, 2006)

tiwo said:
			
		

> no matter what anyone says the american dubs suck. they better not make hiis voice as high as naruto or sakura's.



Fear not, Kiba is NOT as high pitched as Naruto or Sakura.  For one, those characters are voiced by women.  Another, I couldn't sound that high pitched if my life depended on it.  Lastly, if one really doesn't like the dub, ya don't have to watch it.


----------



## SasukeFX (Feb 9, 2006)

Nartuo - 23 - Blast Away The Rivals! The Rookie Nine All Assembled!

I believe that is the episode where we first run into Kabuto as well...I can't wait to here your voice,Kyle,And I don't hate the dub I actually think its great,with the exception of one persons voice(Gai,He has the voice of the Tick o_O) and Never knew naruto was voiced by a girl o.O


----------



## nah-nah (Feb 9, 2006)

Kibavox said:
			
		

> Fear not, Kiba is NOT as high pitched as Naruto or Sakura.  For one, those characters are voiced by women.  Another, I couldn't sound that high pitched if my life depended on it.  Lastly, if one really doesn't like the dub, ya don't have to watch it.


Amen to that.  

Will you be watching the episode when it comes on for you, since it's like, your big Naruto Debut?


----------



## Kirsten (Feb 9, 2006)

tiwo said:
			
		

> no matter what anyone says the american dubs suck. they better not make hiis voice as high as naruto or sakura's.



Naruto and Sakura have the freakin right to have high-pitched voices. They are supposed to be 12 years old for Gods sakes, not 25. Why do you even (bad word) care about what Kiba's voice will sound like when you think the dub sucks anyway? I don't think an awesome voice for Kiba will change your  feelings about it, so stop complaining and go to the "Dub Complaints" thread and say whatever you want about it there. Besides, don't hate on American dubs you (really, _really_ bad word). It could be worse. MUCH worse. Oh, and it's "his" not "hiis"


----------



## Ishamael (inactive) (Feb 9, 2006)

i wouldnt worry to much about the dub haters..
they really dont watch the dub anyways, they just complain continualy to an unbeivable level

even if u sound super great, they will say it is shyt

plus most of the people who watch naruto dubs havent seen any of the subs to compare them with

as long as the dubs dont have rediculous voices like onepiece.. american viewers will watch and enjoy.


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Feb 9, 2006)

Seriously, I think the dub haters just get a thrill out of bashing the product and the people who like it.  Lame.

Ohh, Saturday needs to come NOW!  Believe it.


----------



## Rukie (Feb 9, 2006)

Ishamael said:
			
		

> most of the people who watch naruto dubs havent seen any of the subs to compare them with
> 
> as long as the dubs dont have rediculous voices like onepiece.. american viewers will watch and enjoy.



Don't forget plot twists. Gotta hate those plot twists. And turning guns and other weapons into squirtguns/slingshots/lazers/strange spring-loaded hammer things.

But I'm confident based on what I've seen so far that Viz won't do that to Naruto. So far all the voices sound right, and all that's _really_ been edited out is blood. Mostly. Kyle, I'm sure you'll do a great job as Kiba, and again, I'm looking forward to hearing you this Saturday (lucky Canadians, they get to see it tommorrow...  ).


----------



## Prodigy-child (Feb 9, 2006)

Just a few more days, Kyle!  Saturday is just around the corner (as well as my history test tomorrow XO!)  I'm getting excited!  Aren't you?  *cheers and throws confetti around* w00t!


----------



## Rukie (Feb 9, 2006)

Prodigy-child said:
			
		

> Just a few more days, Kyle!  Saturday is just around the corner (as well as my history test tomorrow XO!)  I'm getting excited!  Aren't you?  *cheers and throws confetti around* w00t!



I've never seen anyone so happy to be taking a history test, lol. 2 more nights, can't wait!


----------



## Splyte (Feb 9, 2006)

one more day for me, and i cant wait. i think most of us here have been waiting to hear kiba's voice for about 3 months. while us at the kiba fc have been waiting since the beginning, about 6 months ago and in one day the waiting will be over!


----------



## Kibavox (Feb 9, 2006)

Thought I'd share a link to my video blog, which is hosted on YouTube.com.  
I just enjoy messing around with a video camera, take it with me on the road, etc.  This particular installment I wanted to show off my tiny Kiba merchandise collection.


----------



## Rukie (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL, AWESOME! YOU GOT ALL THAT STUFF?

I love the Kiba doll, that was cute. And that was nice, showing off your Kiba merchandice from smallest to largest, I just thought that was funny how you were growing in enthusiasm as you introduced each one. And that ending!     

I was _so_ expecting a sneak peak at his voice, though. Oh well, I guess you're doing the right thing in making us wait. It'll just be all that much cooler when we hear it in episode 23 for the first time.

Keep on collecting!


----------



## Kirsten (Feb 10, 2006)

omg, I have to babysit some evil kid tomorrow (I swear, that kid is the devil!) I wouldn't be surprised if he tied me to a chair and put an apple in my mouth.... Preston is satan's spawn...  I'm probably gonna miss your appearance Kyle. It makes me wanna cry (on the inside)


----------



## SniperDragon (Feb 10, 2006)

Nah, I won't miss this one. I'm sure that you're going to do good though, Kyle. Also, don't worry about the money issue, I'm sure you're going to be making quite a bit of money off of Naruto. There are about 8 games out right now (4 for the Gamecube and 4 for the PS2). I'm SURE that they are going to release them in America, and you're voice is going to be in this too.


----------



## Splyte (Feb 10, 2006)

Kibavox said:
			
		

> Thought I'd share a link to my video blog, which is hosted on YouTube.com.
> I just enjoy messing around with a video camera, take it with me on the road, etc.  This particular installment I wanted to show off my tiny Kiba merchandise collection.


thats great! i also have that doll and the double figurine with kiba and naruto. Well in about 6 hours or so, our toronto friends will be watching this episode.

EDIT: i actually got a poster that is the same picture as on the pencil board. just wanted to add that


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 10, 2006)

Kibavox said:
			
		

> Thought I'd share a link to my video blog, which is hosted on YouTube.com.
> I just enjoy messing around with a video camera, take it with me on the road, etc.  This particular installment I wanted to show off my tiny Kiba merchandise collection.


Kyle you rock XD Too bad I live in the far away crappy belgium and I can never meet you on any conventions XDUnless you go to the yearly F.A.C.T.S

I bought my girlfriend the exact same plushy and a Kakashi one

Picture of the Kakashi plushy XD


----------



## Prodigy-child (Feb 10, 2006)

Rukie said:
			
		

> I've never seen anyone so happy to be taking a history test, lol. 2 more nights, can't wait!



Are you kidding!?  XDDD  I wasn't looking forward to _that_, which is why i had this face 'XO' XDD

*Edit:*  I just saw the recent Kyle TV!  It was great!  XD <33  I'm sure in the future, that the Kiba merchandise collection will continue to grow.


----------



## Rukie (Feb 10, 2006)

Well, now that the airing of dub episode 23 has begun in Canada, and pretty soon here in the US, expect the compliments and criticizms to begin!


----------



## Kibavox (Feb 10, 2006)

Yeah, I'm watching the dub discussion thread.  The most negative is "I'll have to get used to it" LOL.


----------



## Kirsten (Feb 10, 2006)

Kibavox said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm watching the dub discussion thread.  The most negative is "I'll have to get used to it" LOL.



That's good  ...lucky Canadians...it's not fair  You sure are getting a lot of praise Kyle, which makes me even more jealous of everyone since I think I'm going to miss episode 23...babysitting sucks...


----------



## Splyte (Feb 10, 2006)

so far so good, from three comments on kiba. two say it was great and one says they need time to get used to it. only 45 more minutes for me


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 10, 2006)

Can't wait to here your performance tomorrow, Kyle. =]

I'm sure you'll be great. 

And LOL @ Kyle TV. XD


----------



## Kagi (Feb 11, 2006)

The episode is starting for me, and I hear Kiba. Pretty well done...pretty well done indeed. ^_^


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Feb 11, 2006)

At least "I'll get used to it" is better than "Holy carp, it sucked total arse!"  I'm eagerly awaiting this ep.  Ugh, lucky Canadians...  >.<*


----------



## Kibavox (Feb 11, 2006)

I am really grateful for the praise thus far, and its totally fine if you don't like it.   
Its the voice the producers liked when I auditioned, and I was lucky enough to be hired for it, so there ya go.  Hopeful a majority dig it.....makes my job easier.


----------



## SniperDragon (Feb 11, 2006)

Hmmm...now that the voice has been released, maybe you can record some of the Kiba clips for Kyle TV? It would allow the people who don't have access to a TV at the premiere to see it!


----------



## Joeku (Feb 11, 2006)

Well, I watched it last night, and I have to say (with total objective truth) that Kiba was easily the best of the new voices. Shino was too excited, Kabuto just wasn't geeky enough (I've been saying forever that Kankuro's VA for him would've been great) and Chouji's new voice is much improved. I couldn't tell from there, but is Akamaru's bark the same as the Japanese one, or was it changed?

Anyways, I see what you were saying about an Ed-Gohan mix there, Kyle, and I totally hear it. Great job.


----------



## Splyte (Feb 11, 2006)

kyle, i always thought that your kiba was going to be really good but i had no idea just how good until i watched the episode last night. you are perfect for kiba in everyway, you capture kiba's personality and cockyness perfectly. the tone of his voice is also great, now i finally understand why you said "just think gohan's voice with ed's cockyness." imo, tied for my favourite voice so far with kakashi


----------



## Asuma (Feb 11, 2006)

Heh, nice Kiba collection. ^_^


----------



## ryne11 (Feb 11, 2006)

"You can see his Doggie Style" 

I don't know why i was laughing so hard.


----------



## Kibavox (Feb 11, 2006)

Not sure if I can get away with showing clips on my video blog.  Kind of a gray area, if ya know what I mean.  I"ll think about it.  Thanks to everyone so far for the kind words!  Keep the honest feedback coming!


----------



## Shadowknux (Feb 11, 2006)

Kibavox said:
			
		

> Thought I'd share a link to my video blog, which is hosted on YouTube.com.
> I just enjoy messing around with a video camera, take it with me on the road, etc.  This particular installment I wanted to show off my tiny Kiba merchandise collection.



That was totally awesome. And I'm impressed by your Kiba collection.

I don't get to see the episode until later on, but I'll be careful to listen for your voice. And from what others are saying, it's one of the best voices, so I'm sure it'll be great.

Question; Do you (or any VA's) ever accidentally mess up on the tone a line is suppose to be said in? (Like saying it seriously when it's suppose to be said sarcasticly) Or is it made sure that it won't happen? (Like you have to redo the line, or it is made sure that you know how to do it before you say it.)


----------



## Splyte (Feb 11, 2006)

kyle, i dont think this has been asked before but for names of characters, do you ever have a hard time pronouncing them or learning how to pronounce them or not at all? for naruto in particular do you find any difficult?


----------



## Kibavox (Feb 11, 2006)

The pronunciations are always cleared in advance of doing each take.  The director knows the context of the scene because they've seen the episode of the advance.........so they know what to ask for from the actor.


----------



## Emery (Feb 11, 2006)

Would you happen to know who is doing the voice of Jiraiya?


----------



## Kibavox (Feb 11, 2006)

Jiraiya hasn't been cast yet (as far as I know, he doesn't show up in this group of episodes).


----------



## nekorose (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow, Kyle I just heard you, you sound great!


----------



## BushidoPunk (Feb 11, 2006)

You're voice acting sucked for Kiba, Kyle Hebert...just kidding.  It was freakin' great!   You definitely captured the attitude and character of Inuzuka Kiba


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 11, 2006)

Kyle, you were awesome. 

I really liked your Kiba. In fact, I thought it was the best fo the new voices we got to hear in 23.


----------



## ryne11 (Feb 11, 2006)

^How dare you copy my post before i post it

Your voice kicked ass 

Best new one introduced


----------



## Shadow Blade (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice job with Kiba, Kyle. I really thought you were Ed from FMA for a moment there, but it fits the character.


----------



## animeforever05 (Feb 11, 2006)

hey Kiba, oops i mean Kyle! keep at it! your doing great!


----------



## Kibavox (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks, Central Coast gang.  Maaaan, I got 2 and a halfs to go before it airs in Cali.  DOH!


----------



## animeforever05 (Feb 11, 2006)

man kiba reminds of teen gohan!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice job on the voice, Kyle, you captured the essence of Kiba I think


----------



## zferolie (Feb 11, 2006)

I liked your voice acticing Kibavox, very nice. You really tried to make kiba great, and it worked. Keep it up


----------



## Geron Kizan (Feb 11, 2006)

I must comment your voice was a dead on accuracy.  You sure got that cockiness of Kiba down.  Now all we need to hear is a loud piercing "YAHOO" out of you and I might have to decree fellow Narutards to build shrines to you...

*shoves the candle lit vigil of Kyle under his bed*


----------



## Prodigy-child (Feb 11, 2006)

Kyle, you ROCKED, man! =P I loved it!  You got the personality done and everything!  ^____^


----------



## nah-nah (Feb 11, 2006)

Kyyylllle~~  You were great!!  Awesome job!!!!


----------



## Emery (Feb 11, 2006)

Kibavox said:
			
		

> Jiraiya hasn't been cast yet (as far as I know, he doesn't show up in this group of episodes).





Ahhh crap.  What about Orochimaru?


You did great as Kiba, btw.


----------



## ryne11 (Feb 11, 2006)

Orochimaru is showing up in a couple of weeks, so he should be cast already shouldn't he?


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Feb 11, 2006)

Kibavox said:
			
		

> Jiraiya hasn't been cast yet (as far as I know, he doesn't show up in this group of episodes).


I believe CN has through Episode 52, which Jiraiya shows up in. I think he has a couple of lines in that episode.

Great job, Kyle! It caught me off guard at first, but I can't wait to hear how you do during Kiba's big moments.


----------



## TheAlmightyOverlord (Feb 11, 2006)

I loved your voice. I could hear the Teen Gohan!


----------



## Darth Judicar (Feb 11, 2006)

Kyle, you were terrific tonight! Damn, Sasuke's dub voice was the only one that ever mirrored what I imagined his voice would be in the manga, but your voice for Kiba was a perfect match! It was exactly what I thought Kiba would sound like, 100% perfect. Again, great job man and keep it up.


----------



## Kibavox (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks, guys.  And don't worry, a "Yahoo!" IS coming up in the future.


----------



## ryne11 (Feb 12, 2006)

Kibavox said:
			
		

> Thanks, guys.  And don't worry, a "Yahoo!" IS coming up in the future.



I think, and I believe everyone agrees, that in your next Big Bald Broadcast, you should though in a Kiba Style "Yahoo!" for the hell of it  

That reminds me, I have a I want to ask to subside my eager curiosity.  Are you permitted to tell us what your technique is called(provided you recorded up to that part in the anime already)? Did they keep it *Gatsuuga*, or did they change it to *Dual Piercing Fang *or *Fang Over Fang* or something like that? I MUST KNOW!!!!! 

Sorry for being teh uber geek


----------



## Emery (Feb 12, 2006)

Kyle, who's voicing Orochimaru?


----------



## Kibavox (Feb 12, 2006)

No clue who is voicing Orochimaru, and no clue on what Kiba's attacks will be called.  Sorry.  I've only been in to record on two sessions.......none so far in 2006.  Waiting for the dry spell to end and get back in the booth.


----------



## Sawako (Feb 12, 2006)

Kyle, you were awesome yesterday! You make an awesome Kiba! Awesome job!!


----------



## ryne11 (Feb 12, 2006)

Kibavox said:
			
		

> No clue who is voicing Orochimaru, and no clue on what Kiba's attacks will be called.  Sorry.  I've only been in to record on two sessions.......none so far in 2006.  Waiting for the dry spell to end and get back in the booth.




I see. Thanks anyway.


----------



## mightymask (Feb 12, 2006)

Congrats Kyle.  Hard part is over. Nice job on capturing the cockiness and good voice acting


----------



## Rukie (Feb 12, 2006)

Excellent job, Kiba was easilly the best of the new dub voices. It was EXACTLY what I imagined he would sound like. Perfect!


----------



## Negative-Ion (Feb 12, 2006)

Kyle, i have a question for you and all the VA's in general.

My question is, do you  or the other VA's study in advance? By that i mean do you guys watch the original subbed episodes and try to capture some of their attitude and the voice changes?

I would imagine that would help a lot in actually making the english voices as close to the original japannese voices.


----------



## Splyte (Feb 12, 2006)

ryne11 said:
			
		

> I think, and I believe everyone agrees, that in your next Big Bald Broadcast, you should though in a Kiba Style "Yahoo!" for the hell of it
> 
> That reminds me, I have a I want to ask to subside my eager curiosity.  Are you permitted to tell us what your technique is called(provided you recorded up to that part in the anime already)? Did they keep it *Gatsuuga*, or did they change it to *Dual Piercing Fang *or *Fang Over Fang* or something like that? I MUST KNOW!!!!!
> 
> Sorry for being teh uber geek


i dont know if this helps but on the YTV website they list kiba's gatsuuga as fang over fang.


----------



## Kibavox (Feb 12, 2006)

The VAs do not study the episodes in advance.  Time is money.   We are paid to record the session only.  The director watches the episodes and studies the scripts in advance to be able to accurately direct performances from the actors.  

The actors record individually, seeing the footage and the lines for the first time in their sessions.  The director gets us up to speed by describing the general plot and character motivations.  We record one line at a time......and preview each line in Japanese before dubbing.


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Feb 12, 2006)

Urgg...I came in late and didn't get to hear your Kiba yet, Kyle.  I know towards the end Kiba said another line, but household noises blocked it out.  The Kages are all against me, I swear...  X.x;;

I'm sure you were great, though, judging from everyone's opinions.  Totally can't wait for a "yahoo!" too.  Oh, and your Kiba geek Kyle TV was just great!  I especially loved the "Gawl-ly, seyn-say, Shazam!" fake Kiba voice and the plushie dancing towards the end (I said the same thing in your LJ; I'm mistressofrobin there).  That thing is just adorable.  I need to get one now, thanks to you.  ^.^;;



			
				Joeku said:
			
		

> Well, I watched it last night, and I have to say (with total objective truth) that Kiba was easily the best of the new voices. Shino was too excited, *Kabuto just wasn't geeky enough (I've been saying forever that Kankuro's VA for him would've been great)* and Chouji's new voice is much improved. I couldn't tell from there, but is Akamaru's bark the same as the Japanese one, or was it changed?
> 
> Anyways, I see what you were saying about an Ed-Gohan mix there, Kyle, and I totally hear it. Great job.


Cool, someone thinks the same as I do.  Sometimes Kankurou's voice is all right, then sometimes it's just too geeky.  Although I like Kabuto's dub voice all right, Michael Lindsay would've been great for Kabuto, provided he could tone down the geekiness a bit for the scenes concerning Kabuto's uh...other side.  

And I'm not saying that out of my being a fangirl for Jyou in Digimon.  Entirely.


----------



## SniperDragon (Feb 12, 2006)

Kibavox said:
			
		

> The VAs do not study the episodes in advance.  Time is money.   We are paid to record the session only.  The director watches the episodes and studies the scripts in advance to be able to accurately direct performances from the actors.
> 
> The actors record individually, seeing the footage and the lines for the first time in their sessions.  The director gets us up to speed by describing the general plot and character motivations.  We record one line at a time......and preview each line in Japanese before dubbing.



LOL! How many times do you have to explain this? I almost feel sorry for you, Kyle. You should have an answering machine.


----------



## Kibavox (Feb 12, 2006)

Well, this thread is nearly 25 pages long at this point.  I can see why someone wouldn't want to read through all of it.


----------



## SniperDragon (Feb 12, 2006)

Haha, yeah. That makes sense. It must be a bother to have to type that all up again, though. Well...unless you just copy/paste.


----------



## Haruno Sakura (Feb 12, 2006)

Myself, and everyone I've spoken to on the subject of the dub, _completely_ adore your role as Kiba.

You really did a great job!! Congratulations!! *_*

Edit: Just realized you did Karasu too. You have a flexible voice! XD


----------



## Kirsten (Feb 13, 2006)

Yay! I got to see episode 23 after all!! Kyle you are amazing! You nailed Kiba perfectly! Can't wait to see you in May (at the anime convention in Durham)!


----------



## SniperDragon (Feb 13, 2006)

I've never been to an anime convention at ALL. How is it like to be a Voice Actor in an Anime Convention, Kyle?


----------



## Kibavox (Feb 14, 2006)

Its a ton of fun to get to meet and hang out with the fans.  Its truly flattering to see people who have stood in line for hours, paid money to buy the merchandise and get into the con, and have come from long distances.  Going to a con is one of the biggest perks there is to voice acting.


----------



## Zrco (Feb 14, 2006)

Yo Kyle! Love your work!! You guys kick much ass (VAs)!!!

Just two questions from me.  

1.Sean Schemmel. Does Chris Sabat hate him?! lol he sounds like he cant stand to be around him.

2.Please play Kon in Bleach when it comes over! IMO your perfect for him! 

Thanks for giving us great work on your end and keep having loads of fun VAing like im sure you do!


----------



## Kirsten (Feb 14, 2006)

I've never been to an anime convention either, so the one in Durham will be my first time.....I know it sounds stupid, but I'm a lil bit nervous, since I really don't know what to expect...


----------



## Kibavox (Feb 14, 2006)

Chris Sabat loves to just joke around......so no, no real animosity towards Sean at all.  Everybody gets along great actually!  

If Bleach gets recorded at an LA studio, I can only hope I have the opportunity to audition.


----------



## SniperDragon (Feb 14, 2006)

How was the auditioning process for Naruto? I'm sure there were tons of VA hopefuls wanting to play the role of Kiba and the others.


----------



## Kibavox (Feb 15, 2006)

Well, you'd be surprised at how many people in voiceover aren't familiar with the shows/characters.  Most actors just want work.  I got called in for the audition thanks to Steve Blum putting in a good word for me.  They heard my demo and knew I had a wide range, so I got to audition for five different roles.  The week before, I tried out for Zatch Bell (its recorded at the same studio).....but didn't land anything on that.


----------



## lo0p (Feb 15, 2006)

A little late, I know, but I just want to say you're doing a great job as Kiba.  It's kind of irritating to see how some people hate the dub.  I think they'll only be satisfied when all the characters sound like adults or something.  

Also, a mod really needs to go through this thread and edit your first post to include all the questions that you've already answered, just so people won't be asking the same things all the time.


----------



## Phosphorus (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm a bit late as well, but you did an awesome job. Now if Neji could only drop another octave or two...


----------



## hakke (Feb 16, 2006)

Phosphorus said:
			
		

> I'm a bit late as well, but you did an awesome job. Now if Neji could only drop another octave or two...



Im sure he will... look how much he improved from one episode to another.

Btw, awesome job Kyle, didnt expect anything less, reading how dedicated you are to your work.

I await your "YAHOO!!!" with anticipation.


----------



## Kibavox (Feb 16, 2006)

While I anxiously await another recording session, I picked up a Gamecube (and the freeloader disc) and got the import "Naruto 4", which I'm REALLY enjoying.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Feb 16, 2006)

Kyle, Is there a way you can encourage the rest of the VA's to stop by these forums and maybe make some posts?


----------



## Joeku (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm with Negative-Ion. Get someone else on here, too. Not that it's not fun talking to you, Kyle, but...the-more-the-merrier!

Speaking of games, are you recording voiceovers for Kiba in any of them? Because one of them...not sure which...is almost upon release date out here, but you haven't mentioned it. Or is Kiba just not in that one?


----------



## Kromagnum (Feb 16, 2006)

Kibavox said:
			
		

> While I anxiously await another recording session, I picked up a Gamecube (and the freeloader disc) and got the import "Naruto 4", which I'm REALLY enjoying.



Hell yeah!  I have that game too, and I love it.


----------



## hakke (Feb 16, 2006)

Kiba 1st appears on Clash of the Ninja 2 if im not mistaken... recording will have to take place in a couple of months Im guessing since it will be released later this year.


----------



## Phosphorus (Feb 16, 2006)

Kibavox said:
			
		

> While I anxiously await another recording session, I picked up a Gamecube (and the freeloader disc) and got the import "Naruto 4", which I'm REALLY enjoying.



I sir, do envy you. *ENVY*


----------



## Kibavox (Feb 16, 2006)

As for getting other VAs to post here, I'm afraid I have no pull.  Steve Blum is very private and I honestly don't know most of the other VAs.  Liam O'Brien (Gaara) has posted on Dub Review in the past, but not alot.  Sam Regal (Shino) as well.  

Kiba isn't on the first Clash of the Ninja U.S. game.  The game was recorded before the anime dub, and I was reading on IGN that there are 3 unlockable characters.  If Kiba is one of those, it wasn't me who did the voice.  As far as I know he IS in the other 3 (I KNOW he's in the fourth, since I own it).  No clue on when we'll get to record these other games.  Narutimate Hero I saw somewhere listed as a PS2 release in the U.S. this summer.  Anybody know if Kiba is in that?


----------



## Snakety69 (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey Kyle, major props on nailin Kiba's voice, and that vid u put on u tube was freakin hilarious. But do u think u can give me Liam's name on this sight? thanx.


----------



## SniperDragon (Feb 16, 2006)

Dang, sorry Kyle. Kiba's not in the first one, although he IS in the second PS2 Game...

If you have the GameCube version, you should definitely try the PS2 version. Personally, I believe it has a LOT more depth to it, and it's more of a true fighting game with some small strategy elements. The newest game (Narutimett Hero 3) is utter pwnage.


----------



## cloudabove87 (Feb 16, 2006)

I heard they weren't that great.


----------



## Danielle inactive (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry I'm about a week late! I've been busy. 

I loved your Kiba voice! It's DEFINITELY one of the best voices to EVER be on the show period. I'm dead serious. You NAILED the personality. I'm liking Team 8's VAs. Shino I'll have to hear again since there was some noise blocking the sound out at the time, but you were great. 10/10. No one else could have been better.



			
				Kibavox said:
			
		

> As for getting other VAs to post here, I'm afraid I have no pull.  Steve Blum is very private and I honestly don't know most of the other VAs.  Liam O'Brien (Gaara) has posted on Dub Review in the past, but not alot.  Sam Regal (Shino) as well.
> 
> Kiba isn't on the first Clash of the Ninja U.S. game.  The game was recorded before the anime dub, and I was reading on IGN that there are 3 unlockable characters.  If Kiba is one of those, it wasn't me who did the voice.  As far as I know he IS in the other 3 (I KNOW he's in the fourth, since I own it).  No clue on when we'll get to record these other games.  Narutimate Hero I saw somewhere listed as a PS2 release in the U.S. this summer.  Anybody know if Kiba is in that?



Sam Regal's in Dub Review? I didn't know that.  (I'm a member there, too btw...).

As for the Narutimate Hero game, Kiba's on the case for the game, so I'm guessing he'll be there.


----------



## Kibavox (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the info on the Naruto games.  I came close to modding the ps2, but decided since there are more for GC, I went with that.  


As for Liam and Sam on Dub Review, I'm sure you could do a search for them.....or just post.  I can't testify as to how often they go there or post though.  I am probably THE most interactive VA you will ever see.  Sorry.  LOL


----------



## Negative-Ion (Feb 17, 2006)

what other character voices is Steve Blum doing?


----------



## Kibavox (Feb 17, 2006)

Just Zabuza.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Feb 17, 2006)

But Zabuza was a small part, it would be a pity if he doesnt do any other voices. He has a really "bad ass" character voice. I wouldnt mind him doing Orochimaru or even Itachi maybe.


----------



## SniperDragon (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah, it's a real pity...if they don't recast him, it's really going to be a waste of talent.


----------



## Joeku (Feb 18, 2006)

Actually, I think he would make a great Kisame.


----------



## Negative-Ion (Feb 18, 2006)

Kisame is a small role too. He needs a character that is everywhere, in every major arc, and thats Oro.


----------



## Splyte (Feb 18, 2006)

Kibavox said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info on the Naruto games.  I came close to modding the ps2, but decided since there are more for GC, I went with that.
> 
> 
> As for Liam and Sam on Dub Review, I'm sure you could do a search for them.....or just post.  I can't testify as to how often they go there or post though.  I am probably THE most interactive VA you will ever see.  Sorry.  LOL


You are getting Gekitou Ninja Taisen 4? thats cool. I own it and its great. Coincidentally Kiba is one of the better characters in the game.


----------



## Weltallgaia (Feb 18, 2006)

its a good game, you should love it kyle. i got it cuz i didnt want to mod my ps2, freeloader ftw.


----------



## Manetheren (Feb 19, 2006)

Kiba does premiere in Gekitou Ninja Taisen 2(Clash of Ninja series in the states) from what I remember.

---
For reference:

*Clash of Ninja 1* - Covers the Anime through the end of the Wave Country Arc.
-Characters:  Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, Kakashi, Iruka, Zabuza, Haku
-Unlockable:  Kyuubi Naruto, Rock Lee, Sharingan Kakashi

*Clash of Ninja 2* - Covers through the first half of the Chuunin Exams Arc.
-Characters Added: (some Unlockable)  Neji, Hinata, Kiba, Shikamaru, Ino, Gai, Kankurou, Gaara, Mizuki, Karasu (Kankurou's Crow), Akamaru, Sharingan Sasuke, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Orochimaru




--Basically this gives all but 1 of all the other Genin teams (Shino, Chouji, Tenten, and Temari are missing).

*Clash of Ninja 3* Covers through around Episode 100.  Adds alot of characters that were left out of previous games.
-Adds Shino, Chouji, Tenten, Temari, Spoiler for next Episode
*Spoiler*: __ 



Anko


, and 4 other major characters that I wont list, as it would be really spoilery, unlike the 2 I just tagged.

*Clash of Ninja 4* - Covers through about episode 140-ish.
-Adds 10 New Characters.  I wont list any of them though.


----------



## Summoner Lenne (Feb 19, 2006)

It's so cool how interactive and cool the Naruto VA's are.

I currently know, well sorta know- does seeing your posts count as "know"???- three of them.

One I met in person, I scared him... (Sorry Dave-sama...)

One I emailed- He called me awesome ^_^ I LOVE YOU YURI-SAMA!!!

And one goes on here.

God you guys are awesome....


----------



## SeruraRenge (Feb 19, 2006)

Kibavox said:
			
		

> Kiba isn't on the first Clash of the Ninja U.S. game.  The game was recorded before the anime dub, and I was reading on IGN that there are 3 unlockable characters.  If Kiba is one of those, it wasn't me who did the voice.  As far as I know he IS in the other 3 (I KNOW he's in the fourth, since I own it).  No clue on when we'll get to record these other games.  Narutimate Hero I saw somewhere listed as a PS2 release in the U.S. this summer.  Anybody know if Kiba is in that?


No, the 3 unlockable ppl in Clash of Ninja were Rock Lee, Kyuubi Naruto, and Sharingan Kakashi.

As for the NH games, no, Kiba isn't in the 1st one.  Then again, the site listed more characters in it than the Jp version had, so...who knows?  Kiba is in the 2nd one though, and shows off a move that even the anime hadn't gotten to yet.  In fact, the manga had just finished the chapters with it.


----------



## Kirsten (Feb 19, 2006)

Summoner Lenne said:
			
		

> It's so cool how interactive and cool the Naruto VA's are.
> 
> I currently know, well sorta know- does seeing your posts count as "know"???- three of them.
> 
> ...




Aah! You met Dave?! And talked to Yuri?! I'm so jealous! Well, I might have a chance to meet Kyle in May


----------



## jak inactive (Feb 19, 2006)

what up i just joined and was wondering what most of this web is about????


----------



## Rukie (Feb 24, 2006)

Kyle, you _rule_! I think I know exactly what fight you're talking about, and I know you'll have a lot of fun dubbing Kiba during this. And, wow, talk about the voice of the people being heard. If the directer for the show ends up joining, we may actually have a chance to voice our questions, comments, and concerns (such as Shino's voice and such) directly to her!

Gool luck with the voice acting, I know you'll have a blast doing the fight scene (I won't say anymore about it, too spoiler-ish).


----------



## Splyte (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow, that's really cool news, I'm glad to see that you have your fight coming up. I would laugh so hard if gai's VA spoke the same way as gai does in the dub. "Now see here Kyle, we have to use our youth together for this VA job. Also notice my manly features"


----------



## Kibavox (Feb 24, 2006)

We will be consolidating this thread and pasting alot the questions into one long post.  Maybe we can "clean house" this way every few months.  People won't have to dig through 26 pages either.


----------



## ryne11 (Feb 24, 2006)

Your news pleases me Kyle   That is great to hear  


On an unrelated note, make sure everything is in working order for your next podcast.


----------



## TaoSama (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey Kyle  if you go to a anime con go to anime vegas con
go to animevegas.com for more information^_^


----------



## Joeku (Feb 25, 2006)

"That's bull, man!"

You rock, Kyle. I see that Kiba has very few lines (at least until a certain fight [which is actually pretty far away]), but he's consistently good. Excellente.


----------



## Crim-san Wolf of Mibu (Feb 25, 2006)

Yo! 
Hey Kyle.

I' don't post much though I read the forums all the time(a couple years now), but I thought on this occasion I would. I don't watch the dub normally but for some odd reason I watched the last couple of episodes and I must say I am liking Kiba's voice. Your very consistant wich is great. Props to you man and keep up the good work.


----------



## lo0p (Feb 25, 2006)

Actually, Kiba is in the 1st NH game.  He's just not a character you can battle with.  He appears in the story mode and is used in one of Hinata's special attacks.


----------



## Kibavox (Feb 25, 2006)

Mary, being the director, has extensive experience, and knows the source material enough to direct herself.  This is common for all crossover director/VAs.


----------



## Weltallgaia (Feb 25, 2006)

Mary is my favorite female VA and is a badass. Make sure she knows the anime community thinks so as well. Love her in Ghost in a shell.


----------



## Prodigy-child (Feb 25, 2006)

Mary McGlynn = Love.

I still wished she could have played this other charater.  I can't say cause it's a spoiler.  It has a much bigger role than Kurenai, but then again, she doesn't come until a much later episode.  Somewhere in the 70's or 80's. *sigh*


----------



## Weltallgaia (Feb 25, 2006)

Prodigy-child said:
			
		

> Mary McGlynn = Love.
> 
> I still wished she could have played this other charater.  I can't say cause it's a spoiler.  It has a much bigger role than Kurenai, but then again, she doesn't come until a much later episode.  Somewhere in the 70's or 80's. *sigh*


Oh god yea, she woulda been perfect for her.


----------



## Joeku (Feb 26, 2006)

Who knows? Maybe she will? You hardly see Kurenai anyways.


----------



## rpgman1 (Feb 26, 2006)

What character are you talking about? I think some other VA will play her part and I think I know who will it be based on the character description at narutofever.com and another anime that describes her part and role perfectly. Have to wait for new characters to be introduced along with new VAs.


----------



## Summoner Lenne (Feb 26, 2006)

You know, just say the name of the character, I'm interested.

I love Mary's voice so much. It's so lovely. I always notice it.

*Ya, I met Dave at the Anime Expo, he probably remebers me, I sorta left an impression, and I emailed Yuri and he answered....*

I'm actually really, really interested in becoming a voice actor. It seems the most interesting carrier choice for me.

So, may I ask, what do you need in roder to become a VA? I've amateurly voice acted a BIT on the internet and been in school drama productions and such- what else is there?

*Hey, you always need little kid voices and that's what I can do, heh*


----------



## Kibavox (Feb 26, 2006)

Please see my FAQ on my website at .


----------



## Negative-Ion (Feb 26, 2006)

This thread is filled with names of characters that havent appeared yet, it doesnt ruin anything really. So saying Mary would be perfect for Tsunade isnt a spoiler since it doesnt reveal any plot and nobody would know who Tsunade is anyway. But yeah, Kurenai has a small part and Tsunade is almost like a major character now. Especially in the fillers lol, but i hope CN doesnt show the fillers.

So Kyle, the question now is, do you know anything about the fillers in the japannese version and do you know if those fillers will be shown on CN? or is it too soon to worry about something like that?


----------



## AkiNara (Feb 26, 2006)

They'll show the fillers. Hell, next week's episode is filler. Plus, more filler = more episodes = more DVDs = more $$$. I see no reason why they'd skip them just because some anime forum goers say "THEY R TEH SUX, LOL!!1"

Anyway, you're doing a great job, Kyle. At first I was like "Ugh, his voice is so loud and obnoxious." but then I remembered... Kiba IS loud and obnoxious. Hahaha! Honestly, that voice you gave him is perfect. Don't change a thing. And don't let any dub bashers get to you. They could cast the Japanese actors and teach them to speak English flawlessly, and they'd probably still complain.


----------



## rpgman1 (Feb 26, 2006)

Every anime out there has at least some filler/recap episodes no matter what. As for Tsunade, she sure acts very much similar to Faye Valentine from Cowboy Bebop when it comes to gambling. Wendee Lee might be good in this role as Tsunade because she portrayed various characters that are just eye candy to look at. Examples include Faye Valentine from Cowboy Bebop, Saori Shikijo from Mahoromatic, Mitsuka in DearS, Rushuna Tendo in Grenadier, and Maya Natsume from Tenjho Tenge. These particular anime characters are portrayed as either buxom or sexy. I heard her last on GitS: 2nd GiG and she 
is perfect in her role.


----------



## Prodigy-child (Feb 26, 2006)

rpgman1 said:
			
		

> Every anime out there has at least some filler/recap episodes no matter what. As for Tsunade, she sure acts very much similar to Faye Valentine from Cowboy Bebop when it comes to gambling. Wendee Lee might be good in this role as Tsunade because she portrayed various characters that are just eye candy to look at. Examples include Faye Valentine from Cowboy Bebop, Saori Shikijo from Mahoromatic, Mitsuka in DearS, Rushuna Tendo in Grenadier, and Maya Natsume from Tenjho Tenge. These particular anime characters are portrayed as either buxom or sexy. I heard her last on GitS: 2nd GiG and she
> is perfect in her role.



Wendee Lee is actually my other choice for Tsunade.  Those types of characters tend to click with her.


----------



## rpgman1 (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm glad to see that someone else thinks about Wendee Lee as Tsunade. I'm not sure about Orochimaru, but we'll find out in a few weeks.


----------



## Kibavox (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm aware that there are fillers airing in Japan right now.  Something about wanting to wait for the manga to catch up, or something like that?  I don't understand why they don't just show reruns instead of padding that an entire fanbase doesn't have any interest in?

I have heard that Cartoon Network only has the first 52 or so, but its such a huge hit, its probably safe to say they'll probably get the rights to more.  I doubt they'd want to skip episodes, because as stated in someone's reply above, the fans would indeed have a hissy fit.


----------



## Godfoster (Feb 27, 2006)

Holy carp*.... that was a lot of reading....  @_@;;;  Now I need sleep, and someone to do all the work I just put off.   

In seriousness though, I have simply been astounded by so many things in this thread, that I can't possibly process all of this right now (Kyle Hebert _being here_, some of the other Naruto VAs knowing of the forums - and possibly coming here, the amazing discussions going on here...  wow just wow).

I actually only got to see the first couple episodes of the dubbed series, and then I moved to another room (I'm living at college right now) to live by myself instead of with a roommate.  This brought me privacy, but also a lack of a TV.  =/  Perhaps I'll find some way to catch up with the dub sometime, but I will say that I'm looking forward to when I do.  There is so much talent there, and so much praise, I'm sure I'll enjoy it when I do see it.

Anyways, I might back once my brain has recovered from this thread.


* I purposefully misspelled "crap" as "carp" because it's funnier.


----------



## Asuma (Feb 27, 2006)

At last i saw episode 25.
Kyle, your voice rox, fits to Kiba perfectly. I just heard that the other VAs improved a lot. This is going to be great, cannot wait to hear other characters


----------



## Kibavox (Feb 27, 2006)

Gracias for the explanation on the fillers.  And thanx for all the support!
I'm compiling all the FAQ from this thread and we will be starting over hopefully this week (so no more hunting through 27 pages).


----------



## AkiNara (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah, by "filler" we mean episodes not based directly off of Masashi Kishimoto's comics. The anime team writes up original scripts and animates them. This tends to lead to a drop in overall quality and may cause plot holes, as the anime team doesn't know where Kishimoto is headed with his story. This kind of thing is what got the Kenshin anime cancelled, as others have said.

But yes, the anime is currently in "filler mode", and a lot of the fans are getting restless (myself included). The reason is that the anime was only 20 or so episodes away from catching up with the events in the comic. If that happened, they might have needed to either stop production for a while, or create mid story arc filler. To avoid this, the anime team opted for a whole season of filler. We're up to 39 episodes this week. But the end is near, luckily...

And in Japan, there are no reruns, really. They seem to just run a series straight through one episode a week and that's it. There's really no "off season" on Japanese television, as far as I know. So, I hope that clears up why they didn't just show reruns.

But this is kinda good news for you, Kyle. Kiba got more screentime! So yeah, more work for you, I guess! Well, once we get to that point in the series, of course. Hehe!


----------



## Splyte (Feb 27, 2006)

Kibavox said:
			
		

> Gracias for the explanation on the fillers.  And thanx for all the support!
> I'm compiling all the FAQ from this thread and we will be starting over hopefully this week (so no more hunting through 27 pages).


Yea, no problem.
It's good to hear about this thread's questions being compiled and starting over. It was even diffucult to go through 10 pages.

Also did you say that you ordered gekitou ninja taisen 4?


----------

